# Thoughts on this forum??



## TenPtr (Apr 1, 2013)

There seems to be quite a bit of discussion in regards to this current forum VS. the forum of years past.  
I don't know what exactly took place between this time last year and now but whatever it was.... it has changed the forum in dramatic fashion.   
This place was unbelievable until this year.  It use to be a place I couldn't go a day without... February- end of turkey season, this place played a role in my daily routine.  There was always new material posted every time you logged on and it was typically high quality reading material.  There were well known members willing to share and discuss turkey hunting knowledge that couldn't be found on any other forums or Internet articles.  There was a great dynamic between newbies, amateurs and the more experienced turkey hunters.  It was a place where honest questions produced honest, insightful answers.   The turkey contest was competitive yet good clean fun.  The forum was the place to be to talk turkey with serious passionate turkey hunters.  There was very little nonsense and whining amongst members.  The forum was the best Turkey Discussion Board on the web.  
I have been a active member since 2005 which is not as long as some but longer than most folks I see on here these days.   The most respectful/ experienced hunters have all of a sudden gone off the radar.  
The forum has undergone a complete transformation from the way I remember it being up until now. 
There are very few member names that I recognize from years past.  All I see now are unfamiliar names and unproductive discussion.  New threads are not posted regularly like they were in the old days.  Posts to these threads are limited and far less insightful.  Good quality discussions are few and far between when they were once a dime a dozen.  
I can only speak for myself as a former regular here on the forum..... That being said, I have lost interest in this place and that is sad considering how great of a forum it was as recent as last spring.   
My question is, What the heck happened and why??  Why have so many of the respected members been banned??  What is the knowledge behind all of this??  I see a place that has literally crashed and burned in the blink of an eye.  I don't get the feeling that this forum will recover anytime soon either.  Is it ruined for good or will it bounce back?? Who is calling the shots here?  Moderators?  Clearly the members have very little say so in the infrastructure of this forum.   Whoever/ whatever is responsible for the demise of this forum....Consider the mission accomplished for now.   Surely there is a way to reorganize and rebuild this place back to  "respectable".   I would love to see this happen but I'm overwhelmed with doubt.  I know many others feel the same way I do about all of this.  Those that don't are likely newer members that never experienced the glory days of this turkey hunting forum.   
I spend more time over on GSN these days because it's full of transfers from this forum.  This forum's losses are GSN's gains.  Serious hunters can talk turkey over there, unlike here.  This place is no different than the deer hunting forum these days and that is not a good thing.  Over run by uneducated hunters and clownish discussion.  Such a shame.    Hope it is not beyond the point of repair.   

Just had to share this perspective of a former forum junkie.  I will continue to participate over here because I still enjoy talking turkey etc... I just hope this forum doesn't continue down the path it's on right now.   Never thought a thread consisting of such content would be posted by me or any forum veteran.   Sorry if this ruffles any feathers, it is just an honest opinion about a undeniable forum collapse.


----------



## cooner83 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep thats what i've been thinking.
I REG. over in a new forum today. I havent been on for a bit but was sad to see it so dead.
Was always alot of great reading here.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 1, 2013)

This place sure ain't what it use to be.  Sad to see for sure.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 1, 2013)

TenPtr said:


> Why have so many of the respected members been banned??  What is the knowledge behind all of this??



Because they don't and can't respect the rules of the forum. Everyone gets about 3 oops I forgot moments before anything happens. I think you would be surprised at just how few the number is of people that have been shown the door. 

I have been a member since the beginning and it is no where near as drastic as you make it out to be. I think the downfall is between the hunters themselves and how you and I choose to act to one another. The moderators can't babysit every spat that comes up. There has been one change and it is about 85,000 strong. This isn't the 100 member board it once was.

I think the sport of hunting has taken a downfall and it is a result of the trophy aspect that so many make it out to be now. For a person to "quit" posting here is a decision only they can make. Some people maybe don't get the satisfaction..who knows. I personally think a lot of it is childish stuff. 

I hate to say it, but outside the turkey forum there is plenty of help, sharing, and general camaraderie. 


Of the few things you mentioned like whining and griping. What exactly would you do different? How about people who continue to disrespect rules they agreed to on a FREE message board? Maybe instead of complaining offer solutions instead.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Because they don't and can't respect the rules of the forum. Everyone gets about 3 oops I forgot moments before anything happens. I think you would be surprised at just how few the number is of people that have been shown the door.
> 
> I have been a member since the beginning and it is no where near as drastic as you make it out to be. I think the downfall is between the hunters themselves and how you and I choose to act to one another. The moderators can't babysit every spat that comes up. There has been one change and it is about 85,000 strong. This isn't the 100 member board it once was.
> 
> ...



This^^^


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Because they don't and can't respect the rules of the forum. Everyone gets about 3 oops I forgot moments before anything happens. I think you would be surprised at just how few the number is of people that have been shown the door.
> 
> I have been a member since the beginning and it is no where near as drastic as you make it out to be. I think the downfall is between the hunters themselves and how you and I choose to act to one another. The moderators can't babysit every spat that comes up. There has been one change and it is about 85,000 strong. This isn't the 100 member board it once was.
> 
> ...



Again this!!^^


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm with you Zack, but I don't disagree with the mods either. All I can say is it's a shame it's gotten to where it has. I can't put my finger on it, but it just aint the same.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

I've posted my thoughts on this before but my comments got deleted and I got a warning. I'll just say its not the same.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2013)

This isn't the only forum that is slowing down. 2 others I look at are the same way. Lot of it is because grown folks act like kids, some pu up with it and stay around while others move on. People have also gotten tight lipped on helping others out like they are afraid someone will kill more than them. hunting has become a competition it seems. If everyone would "do unto others" this site and others would have less drama. Sad, but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

I have to say that I'm glad the mods have allowed this thread to stay up if only for a little while.  Good for you guys.

That said, I've talked with lots of folks around here about the very same issue.  Specifically the turkey part of this forum used to be the top notch, go to place to be for solid wisdom and insight about turkey hunting.  At the same time, it ALSO used to be a place where a whole bunch of good folks got together and built each other up and were proud for each other when they killed a bird.  I think part of it is that things are changing and part of it is that, as the forum has gained popularity, more yahoos have found a place to act like fools.  I know this will sound like a joke to some....but "the driveler" threads were the beginning of the end for the campfire as far as I'm concerned.  I can't say that I've spent more that about 3 minutes a week browsing in there for the past couple of years.  There's just nothing worth reading and commenting on and I think that's how a lot of folks feel about other areas they visit.

I'm obviously hanging around a lot in various forums and my observations are just this...across the board.  The rules haven't changed much but, there has been a lot of turnover in the staff.

Obviously there have been a lot of really great turkey hunters that have gone elsewhere or who have just simply chosen to not post much in here anymore.  I think part of it has to do with the fact that there are lots of new folks flooding in who, quite frankly, don't care to listen to wisdom of experience and who approach hunting turkeys without the same reverence that many of the more experienced hunters do and that turns them off.  

"PC" and not hurting anyone's feelings ever has started to creep into these forums and, so, when or if criticism of any nature is posted, it has become frowned upon and I'm not pointing at the mod staff on this.  It's just become a pervasive attitude around here that seems to have crept in from what's going on in our country.  It's a "don't you dare correct me...my momma and the president told me I'm NEVER wrong!" kind of attitude.  

Old school solid turkey hunters grew up in an environment where, IF you could get someone to show you the ropes (and that was rare), if you did something stupid you heard about it and not in a nice way.  So that's often how they treat newer turkey hunters.  They're willing to help, but only if you approach the sport with the reverence that they feel it deserves and only if you can handle being put in your place every once in a while.

Unfortunately, that type of relationship between old and new seems to violate a bunch of stuff....and so they've either shut up or just plain left the forums.

I hope we get the mojo back in here some day.


----------



## fredw (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting thread....at least to me.

I don't think there is any one answer to perceived problems with the turkey forum.

Perhaps part of what we're seeing is what I think of as the movement from "old style turkey hunting" (only shoot gobbling birds in the woods without a decoy) to the "new style turkey hunting"  (shoot them from a blind over dekes in a field.  Many of the folks who don't post here any more (or post infrequently) grew up hunting turkeys the old way.  Many of our contributing members are using blinds/decoys, etc.  It's a different way of hunting and not all appreciate the movement.  I applaud our members who still hold to their values and do it without the benefit (?) of blinds/decoys/field birds and, at the same time, congratulate all of the hunters who take a bird by any legal means.

Perhaps the call makers don't participate anymore since they can't post their calls in this forum.

Perhaps we miss the knowledge (I know I do) of those who are no longer with us (voluntary or not).


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 2, 2013)

Forums go through cycles every year or so.  Some folks make a few posts about how things have changed, a few people leave, a few people cry, and then everything is back to normal. It happens on every forum.

GON is my favorite forum for several reasons, mainly because the mods do a good job of keeping things in check. I've been here since 2006 and don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 2, 2013)

Agreed, I was an original Woodys member, the original mtn man, When hunting went to a competition rather than a good time with friends and family, when everyone started critisizing folks for what their idea of hunting was I left then, years ago, rejoined this forum the past year, It has definately gotten worse, But you guys shouldn't blame it on this forum, we have a new generation of hunters, who were taught how to hunt, and how hunting should be from tv shows, the old woodsmen out there are dying off, with a new competitive commercialized generation coming into the picture, the 2 worlds are colliding.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

> Perhaps the call makers don't participate anymore since they can't post their calls in this forum.
> 
> Perhaps we miss the knowledge (I know I do) of those who are no longer with us (voluntary or not).



Absolutely right....those are two great points and both very important reasons why this area is very different.  Missing the call makers is a big deal.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

> Forums go through cycles every year or so. Some folks make a few posts about how things have changed, a few people leave, a few people cry, and then everything is back to normal. It happens on every forum.



Except this "cycle" seems to be lasting a whole lot longer than a year...or three.


----------



## turkeyed (Apr 2, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> Absolutely right....those are two great points and both very important reasons why this area is very different.  Missing the call makers is a big deal.



Absolutely correct.


----------



## Carp (Apr 2, 2013)

cklem said:


> But you guys shouldn't blame it on this forum, we have a new generation of hunters, who were taught how to hunt, and how hunting should be from tv shows, the old woodsmen out there are dying off, with a new competitive commercialized generation coming into the picture, the 2 worlds are colliding.



In a nutshell....


----------



## panfried0419 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think its has strayed away from mainly outdoors. I come here to read the spiritual form and outdoor cafe and use other forums to satisfy my love for the outdoors.


----------



## David Parker (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm just getting comfy but trying like the dickens to bring good perspective.  Granted the younger element is going to clash a little with the establishment and what results is only the natural evolution of things.  Make it what you want, I plan to.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

> I have been a member since the beginning and it is no where near as drastic as you make it out to be.



I've been a member for a very long time as well and I, along with many many others who used to frequent this area disagree in a big way.

The difference in this particular part of the forums is drastic IMO and the lack of a presence of many others speaks volumes as to what they think.


----------



## AL trout bum (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm new here and really have no connection to Georgia. However, this is probably the best forum online for turkey talk. I have learned a lot and most of my newbie questions have been answered very well. I for one appreciate that. Like I said, I am new, so I have nothing to compare it to, but you guys still have a very good thing going.


----------



## swalker1517 (Apr 2, 2013)

cklem said:


> Agreed, I was an original Woodys member, the original mtn man, When hunting went to a competition rather than a good time with friends and family, when everyone started critisizing folks for what their idea of hunting was I left then, years ago, rejoined this forum the past year, It has definately gotten worse, But you guys shouldn't blame it on this forum, we have a new generation of hunters, who were taught how to hunt, and how hunting should be from tv shows, the old woodsmen out there are dying off, with a new competitive commercialized generation coming into the picture, the 2 worlds are colliding.



Bingo! I think it has a lot to do with hunting in general changing. Instead of being taught by our grandpa or dad they are watching more hunting on tv. It's old school vs newbies and their ideas aren't the same. I've noticed with a couple people that I have taken hunting. Not willing to listen. It also leaves a bad taste in your mouth, trying to help and teach something new and they feel as if they don't need any help and already know it all.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 2, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> I hate to say it, but outside the turkey forum there is plenty of help, sharing, and general camaraderie.
> 
> .



I may get deleted for this but I'm going to respectfully disagree. The turkey section functions as good or better than other sections and members here don't realize it, but they need to appreciate the fact that in all actuality it does. There are some good members that gave good informaiton that aren't here anymore, for one reason or another. I think mostly it's that the general population of googans (those who know not of what they speak but speak much) have increase and either others got kicked off because they let it get under their skin or just stopped posting because they got tired or trying to tell somebody something they didn't want to hear. I agree that the useful information on here has dropped but, hey, the information is generated from the users, not the mods, so.....it's not their fault. I don't participate much on here anymore at all. I fish the coast down here religiously, 12 months a year, and can't tell you the last time I posted a report or helped anyone out, and I won't anymore. Heck, I don't even read the coastal fishing section anymore. Why? Because There's not many old school guys out there that post that are going to offer much good to me, there's not anyone young out there that wants to read the good informaiton and learn from it (they just want to know the easy, dirty way to get it done, not the real knowledge). It's little more than advertising for charter capt.'s ( which THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH), a few googans spot shopping or wanting to know the cheapest reel to buy or an exact fishing location, guys that can't have a civil and educated debate about anything and a former mod that can say what ever he wants to who ever he wants and the other person will get banned, which he will tell you, and I've learned he is correct. So, at the end of the day, it's diven off of input and it's a private forum and GON can run it as they see fit, and some will like it and some will leave it, and that's just all there is to it.


----------



## spydermon (Apr 2, 2013)

And exactly what is lost with some gone??  I see others helping here daily and new hunters killing their firsts a lot.  So is the "internet god/heroes" that y'all miss really anything/ anybody more special than any others on here????  Doubt it...as I posted before... time/$$$$$ can kill ya a lot of stuff.  Just cause y'all are friends and they don't come here any more .....o well..no big deal.

 My buddy was a contributing member here a while back and actually got me looking on several years ago....Fountain.  he is a true killer but he said drama and other crap on here turned him off.  That's cool..I recently joined after onlooking for a while because of him.  He don't get on any now...his choice..forum still goes on and doesn't bother him any.  Does is truly brother the others that bad or bother u that they dont come on here any more???? If it does just pick up the phone and call em since y'all all knew them so good.  Sheesh..it doesn't take a certain few up on pedastals to make this place any better...and that's exactly what happened to those that are gone.

If the ones that are truly better than the rest here are on other forums..then go there and worship them...you won't be missed and turkeys, deer, ducks...whatever is being hunted still will be killed.  Yea..some will produce trophy class animals year after year..but still goes back to time and $$$ vested.  Some have it good both ways and can produce..some do the best they can and still produce

Not directed to anyone in particular here.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

> And exactly what is lost with some gone??



Several hundred years worth of turkey hunting experience...



> So is the "internet god/heroes" that y'all miss really anything/ anybody more special than any others on here????



Not 'gods'.  Possibly 'heros'.  Not more special....just very full of knowledge.  And, yes, their presence if missed greatly.


----------



## spydermon (Apr 2, 2013)

So just cause y'all don't know the newer people now like you did the uplifted ones...there isn't any knowledge in them??? Or any experience that may not be bragged upon as much as it was with the others???  I remember reading a lot of the older stuff..like I said, I looked on for a long time before joining.  The others had a nice arrogance about them when posting at times... is that what is missed?  Some took what they said as the holy grail and there was nothing better or any other way...and the following began..when in reality there were other options that may have been better for others.

Not taking up for the forum...but if all you came here for was to see what the all mighty forum gods had posted.. then run along to the other forums they are active on and continue praise of them there.  I am on other places ad well and see them post...still nothing any better than anyone else.    I come here mainly to see what the ga locals have going on in our hunting seasons.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going to add my .02. If this is received the wrong way, well it may very well be my last post. We're mostly adults here so I hope this post can be taken as such.

I may not have been here as long as a lot of others, but I've been here going on 5 years now. For those that say things haven't changed, well that's just incorrect. This forum has taken a drastic turn downhill in just the last couple years. A lot of that probably has to do with the drastic increase in member numbers.

With that increase in member numbers we've seen a drastic increase in googans like Paul said. Heck just the other day there was probably 10 threads on turkey hunting in the rain in a matter of a couple hours. That's not really a big deal I guess but I think it says a lot about the style of hunters they are. If they're not willing to put in the work to do a search or at the very least scroll down the page, then why would anyone think they're willing to do the work to hunt and kill turkeys? The world today is full of people looking for the easy way out and everyone wants something for nothing. 

The other major problem, and one the one that really made me stop posting as much is the forum's desire to maintain their PC status and not offend anyone. The veteran members are being chastised for not being nice when they give advice that's too harsh, the new members whine that they're being picked on, and the forum steps in to slap the veteran members on the hands and telling them to play nice. I get it though, GON is a private site. The bills get paid by advertisments, and the advertisers pay based on number of members. I think that mentality is the beast that's killing this forum though.

I created an account at GSN today. If I get deleted, most of y'all know where to find me.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

> So just cause y'all don't know the newer people now like you did the uplifted ones...there isn't any knowledge in them???



This is still a very good forum.  Unless you were here actively participating years ago, there's really no way for me to explain the difference to you.  There is still plenty of knowledge around here, it's just not actively shared like it used to be.

I miss folks like Nitro and others who are banned and I miss the regular posting activity from folks like Gadget, Bob Harwell (and lots of other call makers), Arrow3, Jody, Shortstop, Boparks, tenptr, gblrklr, sheldonMOAC, daddypaul, ccleroy, turkeymaniac and lots of other straight up turkey killers.  I could list off several dozen others that shared lots of unreal knowledge in these forums that have chosen (for whatever reason) to not participate as much.

For me, honestly, it's not about who has come and who has gone.  I miss those guys and there participation.  But it's more about the quality of threads and posts that goes on now vs then.

If you don't see the difference...then you haven't been around here very long (browsing or not).

Hopefully we can get this thing rolling again.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2013)

anonymity
We don't know each other here the way it used to be.I have always used my real name.
I know I have made some posts giving my opinion,only to get told that it was stupid or idiotic.
I have learned that if I disagree with a person,instead of bashing,to come back with..."I do see your point,but can we look at it this way?"

Facebook-There we can choose our friends and moderate our own posts.Very few people from GON are on my friends list.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> ok.....you teed it up, so don't get your feathers ruffles when i knock it down the fairway for ya.
> 
> Most people don't care for pointless conflict and drama. There's been many who've been banned because they couldn't let things go when it got stupid. Some dropped off the radar because it became to much work to defend themselves from personal attacks over what they've posted here.
> 
> ...



bingo!


----------



## Canyon (Apr 2, 2013)

GET THICKER SKIN!  If you kill a deer, regardless of size and you want to post it, do so.  If you catch a fish, shoot a butterfly, harvest a P&Y beetle with the bow, and want to post pics then do so.  With that being said, dont get your thong in a wad when someone tells you "it would have been a nice one next year" etc... IMO people are soft and take things out of context when put into text.  Everyone needs to drink a big glass of self-esteem, put on some big boy pants and not worry about what everyone is going to think about your post.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 2, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I've been a member for a very long time as well and I, along with many many others who used to frequent this area disagree in a big way.
> 
> The difference in this particular part of the forums is drastic IMO and the lack of a presence of many others speaks volumes as to what they think.



I think part of the reason folks left has to do with some of the members, but also due to the moderation and wrist slaps over nothing.  Some of the infractions are beyond stupid.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 2, 2013)

Canyon said:


> GET THICKER SKIN!  If you kill a deer, regardless of size and you want to post it, do so.  If you catch a fish, shoot a butterfly, harvest a P&Y beetle with the bow, and want to post pics then do so.  With that being said, dont get your thong in a wad when someone tells you "it would have been a nice one next year" etc... IMO people are soft and take things out of context when put into text.  Everyone needs to drink a big glass of self-esteem, put on some big boy pants and not worry about what everyone is going to think about your post.



Exactly, but the problem is, if you make such a comment, you're liable to get sent to timeout.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I think part of the reason folks left has to do with some of the members, but also due to the moderation and wrist slaps over nothing.  Some of the infractions are beyond stupid.



Kind of what I was trying to say in a nutshell. You'll probably get an infraction for that, I did the last time I posted.


----------



## Canyon (Apr 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Exactly, but the problem is, if you make such a comment, you're liable to get sent to timeout.



True - I have been to GON timeout before as well.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2013)

A lot of the problem I see is that some people can't control their mouth to when it comes to their beliefs of what they think is the only way or ways to kill a turkey.  I say follow your state game laws on turkey hunting.  A legal bird is a legal bird whether you agree with it or not.  And the holier than thou just need to put up or shut up and leave if that is what they need to do to keep the peace here.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a free site so what's the problem?
I don't post as much b/c I am just busy and don't feel the desire to..... Nothing more.
I agree on the need for thicker skin. I like to give some grief and fully expect/want to catch some back. Kinda like a camp atmosphere. 
I have never liked the Holy roller crowd on here debating gays, jesus, abortion and all that stuff. Or the polital nutbags that need tinfoil hats.  
It's easy though, I just dont click the Thread or link! 
I am on here for the pics, the stories and to touch base once in a while with some folks I have met over the years. 
It's a good site for the value.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I'm going to add my .02. If this is received the wrong way, well it may very well be my last post. We're mostly adults here so I hope this post can be taken as such.
> 
> I may not have been here as long as a lot of others, but I've been here going on 5 years now. For those that say things haven't changed, well that's just incorrect. This forum has taken a drastic turn downhill in just the last couple years. A lot of that probably has to do with the drastic increase in member numbers.
> 
> ...



10 new people just wanted to know about rain Most likely several different questions about it, and it rained good. its the weather & people talk about it.
Did you have any advice sence you have rain wisdom

Noone asked about rain on GSN ? Just wondering.

Why would you give harsh advice to a newbe to turkey hunting and make it sound like he should know already?

I guess I have alot to learn about turkey hunting, and I won't ask no questions, I'll just read what the experts have to say. Thanks & I use my real name. kmck


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been on Woodys since 2002. Remember the first time I found the site in the computer lab at UGA. Went inactive for a while due to no Internet when I was a pour newlywed. Lost my account somehow and had to rejoin. At the beginning there was just a hunting forum! My how it has grown!!

The growth of this forum and the popularity of turkey hunting in general is one if the main reasons for the change. There's a lot of folks wanting to post a picture of them with a dead turkey on Facebook are here but they are not willing to work for it. They don't understand or respect the bird nor are they willing to invest the time to gain the knowledge. This time is not spent searching the turkey forums but seeking turkeys. So the lack of knowledge of many new members has watered down the forum. This has created great frustration for the older members. 

So what is the solution? You are, or better yet we are. Do not entertain the cyber scouting and those looking for the easy way. Encourage those who are willing to invest and learn the correct way.


----------



## Burney Mac (Apr 2, 2013)

Here we go....

I've been reading posts on this site for 4 years. I just recently joined and have hardly posted at all. So for the most part I guess you could consider myself a newbie to the site, but not from reading it. I've become very familiar with certain individuals who have or still do post regularly. Most of whom when I see they have started a thread or posted on another, I generally take note becuase usually there is going to be some good information. Although my lack of presence may not hold much merit to other long term memebers , but I can see where the forum has "changed". 

I started frequenting the site for knowledge from different people who have had the opportunity to hunt in various locations. Whether it be the southeast, midwest, or western states there was always a wide range of knowledge from all these regions. I don't worship anyone or put anyone on a pedistal, but over time you realize who gets it done consistently year in and year out. Whether it be tagging three georgia longbeards every year, or knocking off a couple birds in different states. 

For me the allure to this site was the fact that Alabama and Georgia's seasons open three weeks to a month before our season in N.C. and I'm able to read turkey stories of what worked and what didn't work for certain people. The internet, and this site in particular, has let me get some very good insight from some serious turkey killers, helping to shorten the learning curve. I'm not a newbie to turkey hunting, but I've never once thought I knew it all and I'm always trying to learn more and more. Without the help of veterans voicing their opinions and tactics used the dark room that we have all been in at one time or another never sees the light. Some have the luxury of knowing local "legends" and can lean on them for knowledge and guidance. Other times it's a source like the internet forums where you're not just limited to folks who hunt "around the house". 

I still consider myself to be young at 27. So I can see where sometimes the younger generation can be stereotyped as "punks" or "googans", I certainly know my share of these type of people. I've always prided myself in being able to get to know older people and get along with them. Most of my closest friends are over 50 and the knowledge tucked under their hats was learned the hard way through trial and error. I consider myself very fortunate if some secrets are shared with me shortening my learning curve. However, this is only obtained after the respect has been given and they truely see your passion and desire to be successful yourself. 

I'm not anything special. I love to hunt. I live to turkey hunt. I havent had the opportunity to travel out of state as much as I would have like to up to this point. So in a way I guess I live the hunts through the people that have had the opportunity. Taking note of what worked for that time of year and and how the terrain dictated their decisions, and weather, mental notes.

With all that said, there has been a significant decline in posts by some of the people I enjoyed reading the most. There was some really good info that used to come across the forum, and still is some, but not like it was. I asked a member on here where some of the people went. He was kind enough to point me in the right direction and I must say it was like a reunion over there. I wasn't missing the people persay, but the wealth of information they provided from various locals across the country. I've not had any personal contact with any of these individuals other than a pm here and there. The pedistal on which they stand was built by the trail of smashed beaks that lay behing their foot steps. 

Some young people ( and I'm young ) don't appreciate or don't realize when a veteran speaks your mouth should be closed and your ears open. It's alot easier to learn when your taking notes instead of worrying about the next thing you're going to say. Some old school hunters frown upon the use of decoys and/or blinds. Some young hunters can't see how in the world you can kill a turkey without a decoy. IMO they all have their place and time. I'd rather be posted up beside a big white oak with nothing but air and opportunity between me and the bird. However, each situation is different and dictates a different tactic. 

IMO turkey hunting is one of the purest forms of hunting that exist. There is something mythical and magical about the whole scenario, a ghost in the darkeness if you will. Some veterans hate to see such a magnificant crature fall the the demise of decoys and blinds. Still some "young guns" don't have the respect of the bird in which they are pursuing to understand the rebuttle of a seaoned vet. It's about the respect of the bird, and the heritage of the sport. For me true southern heritage is turkey hunting. I haven't had the privelege of growing up in such rich turkey hunting heritage as some, but I still respect and understand the allure of what turkey hunting is.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree 100% that the forum has gone south. You can't come here any longer and have a good discussion with folks about turkey hunting. In my opinion there are three main reasons that the turkey forum has gone down hill.

1. Too many people not willing to put in the work. Year after year you see countless threads on "which WMA is close to my house?" "it's raining tomorrow, should I go hunt?" and the likes. This isnt a place for handouts, its a place to talk turkey and turkey strategy and what goes along with it (calls, shells, shotguns, etc)

2. The removal of the call makers. I have battled with the mods on this and for good reason. Removing the call makers was the beginning of the downfall. Yeah I get it, it's about the money and what the people who pay for this place wanted to do, but you know what? The people who pay for this place made a bad move.

3. Great turkey hunters not willing to post thier information anymore. Honestly, I don't blame them. Look at all the people that don't hardly post anymore. (BoParks, Gadget, Sheldon, Shortstop, Nitro, heck even Arrow3 doesn't even hardly post here anymore) and most of it is due to too many people asking these folks for a handout andfor them to share where they killed the bird on public land, or "please come call for me". Also so many people claiming the posters are trying to be "internet hero's" and "money can buy birds" and so on and so on. Their advice was hardly appreciated and for that the forum has been ruined.

If you notice in this thread even, the regular members of this have pointed out a problem, the moderators said it's just fine. The leadership of this place does not take into consideration what the majority of the folks want.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I agree 100% that the forum has gone south. You can't come here any longer and have a good discussion with folks about turkey hunting. In my opinion there are three main reasons that the turkey forum has gone down hill.
> 
> 1. Too many people not willing to put in the work. Year after year you see countless threads on "which WMA is close to my house?" "it's raining tomorrow, should I go hunt?" and the likes. This isnt a place for handouts, its a place to talk turkey and turkey strategy and what goes along with it (calls, shells, shotguns, etc)
> 
> ...



Well said Will


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll say this again...I know you guys are watching and reading this thread carefully.  

Thank you mods for allowing this thread to stay up for a while.  I honestly didn't expect it.  To those that are laying the blame 100% at their feet, the people who post in this part of the forums are the ones responsible for most of the content.  The folks that frequent this area are what make or break how solid this area is.


----------



## spydermon (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's how it is...when the older members were new..they were just like yhr new ones now..patterns, guns, tips, tactics and so on...the guys that font post anymore answered and offered up help and steered em in the right direction to get them better set and they grew fond of the help.  Its all going in circles.  Now they are gone, the then new members are here and to them is all the same old same old stuff thats been asked and asked for years.  Now they are all set up in equipment and are experienced hunters..or maybe were to begin with, but now more refined...so its old now and they are more looking to internet chat with old acquaintances not looking to be bothered with all the "newbie" questions.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> The removal of the call makers. I have battled with the mods on this and for good reason. Removing the call makers was the beginning of the downfall. Yeah I get it, it's about the money and what the people who pay for this place wanted to do, but you know what? The people who pay for this place made a bad move.



I agree with Will 100% here, the callmakers should be in the turkey forum just as much as the Tracking dog owners list should be in the deer forum.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 2, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Here's how it is...when the older members were new..they were just like yhr new ones now.



I politely disagree with this. The turkey hunter came before the turkey forum. The turkey forum didn't create the good turkey hunter. More likely, the forum, as it stands now, creates poor habits for the sportsman.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Here's how it is...when the older members were new..they were just like yhr new ones now..patterns, guns, tips, tactics and so on...the guys that font post anymore answered and offered up help and steered em in the right direction to get them better set and they grew fond of the help.  Its all going in circles.  Now they are gone, the then new members are here and to them is all the same old same old stuff thats been asked and asked for years.  Now they are all set up in equipment and are experienced hunters..or maybe were to begin with, but now more refined...so its old now and they are more looking to internet chat with old acquaintances not looking to be bothered with all the "newbie" questions.



You are partially correct. One of the main things that doesn't get used much is the SEARCH feature. There are almost 21000 threads in this forum. A lot of the "old veterans" put their heart, soul, and passion into their posts and threads. A month later someone would post the same exact question. They answer it and then answer it again. Now the forum has grown so exponentially that new people may post the same question on the same day.  At some point people just get tired of answering the same question over and over. 
  Dustin Pate's question still stands. What do we need to do to make it better?


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What do we need to do to make it better?



Less moderation.  Some of the infractions people get hit with would get a pass in elementary schools.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Here's how it is...when the older members were new..they were just like yhr new ones now..patterns, guns, tips, tactics and so on...the guys that font post anymore answered and offered up help and steered em in the right direction to get them better set and they grew fond of the help.  Its all going in circles.  Now they are gone, the then new members are here and to them is all the same old same old stuff thats been asked and asked for years.  Now they are all set up in equipment and are experienced hunters..or maybe were to begin with, but now more refined...so its old now and they are more looking to internet chat with old acquaintances not looking to be bothered with all the "newbie" questions.



I'm glad you have it all figured out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Less moderation.  Some of the infractions people get hit with would get a pass in elementary schools.



The Rules and Guidelines are there for everyone to read and are enforced accordingly. Some are in place because it was Woody's wish,and some are in place because of the Forum owner's insistence. Which ones would you have us moderate "less"? How do we explain from one forum member to another why his post was infraction worthy and another was let go because he was just being moderated less? Members are asked  to stop breaking rules, then they are officially warned to stop, then they get infractions because they won't stop, and then they hit the magic number and get the ban boot.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree that those that wish to complain are just as much a part of the problem rather than being a solution to making it better.  I already think this place is great.  Do I miss those guys like Nitro, Bo Parks, etc....?  You bet I do.  But time catches up with all of us on what we do, where we go, and how we do it.  And as time changes so do people.  But enough on that.  I think anyone can complain about anything, but the real good folks are the ones that have solutions to make things even better rather than just dwelling on what isn't right about something and constantly complaining about it and being one of the belly achers.  Heck let's work to fix it to make this place even better.  But remember the old it's our way or the highway mentality will only get you so far when it comes to conversation forums like this.  You got to learn to give a little and to let some things go and bite your tongue at times.  And if some folks could in fact learn to do this it would go along way at making this place a better place.  And there is always gonna be room for improvement.  Nobody ever claimed that this place was perfect.  But it's far from being as bad as a lot of other places.  But if we all work together and learn to give as we take, we would all be much better off.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Dustin Pate's question still stands. What do we need to do to make it better?



From a mod perspective, there's probably only so much you can do.  I'll say this. Years ago, disagreement and "sparring" was part of the norm around here as long as it stayed halfway civil.  The line was drawn at personal attacks and that was beneficial.  It seems different now.

But really that's only part of the problem IMO.  It's a reason so many have left of stopped posting.  But, as many have said, one problem is that this has become a very popular broader forum and so, anybody who thinks about turkey hunting the day before the opener, hunts a couple of weekends and quits is free to come in (and should be by the way) and start posting.  Woody's is not a private club and it's not solely dedicated to turkey hunting.

So, as popularity grows, numbers of visitors grow and we get threads like "is it ethical to shoot a turkey at 80 yards?", "which push box call is best?", "should I carry a muzzleloader and pick one off at 150 yards?", "would you shoot one off the roost?", etc....it's life....it happens.  

Frank Cox is one of those guys who I probably wouldn't shake hands with if we actually met given some stuff between us and how he acts.  But I 1000% respect the guy as a turkey hunter.  He likely has forgotten as much about killing turkeys as I know right now and he dang for SURE can make a turkey call.  As much as I dislike the guy, I wish he was still here because of his knowledge.  

Hardcore turkey hunters are just a different breed is all I know to say.  From what I can tell, they can hate each other and still like each other.  It's a weird thing.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The Rules and Guidelines are there for everyone to read and are enforced accordingly. Some are in place because it was Woody's wish,and some are in place because of the Forum owner's insistence. Which ones would you have us moderate "less"? How do we explain from one forum member to another why his post was infraction worthy and another was let go because he was just being moderated less? Members are asked  to stop breaking rules, then they are officially warned to stop, then they get infractions because they won't stop, and then they hit the magic number and get the ban boot.



I understand where you're coming from and it's a tough position for you guys.  I know you do the best you can. 

Sometimes, though, with power comes the temptation to use it...too often...and too quickly.

*I guess what's telling to me about the state of affairs in the turkey forum is this...the three most replied to threads over the past week are this one, "Where is BoParks?" and "The ethics of 70+ yard shots"* *(as if that discussion actually needs to be had).*


----------



## RUNnGUN (Apr 2, 2013)

Canyon said:


> GET THICKER SKIN!  If you kill a deer, regardless of size and you want to post it, do so.  If you catch a fish, shoot a butterfly, harvest a P&Y beetle with the bow, and want to post pics then do so.  With that being said, dont get your thong in a wad when someone tells you "it would have been a nice one next year" etc... IMO people are soft and take things out of context when put into text.  Everyone needs to drink a big glass of self-esteem, put on some big boy pants and not worry about what everyone is going to think about your post.



I'm a very new me member, but IMO this sums it up.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> I agree that those that wish to complain are just as much a part of the problem rather than being a solution to making it better.  I already think this place is great.  Do I miss those guys like Nitro, Bo Parks, etc....?  You bet I do.  But time catches up with all of us on what we do, where we go, and how we do it.  And as time changes so do people.  But enough on that.  I think anyone can complain about anything, but the real good folks are the ones that have solutions to make things even better rather than just dwelling on what isn't right about something and constantly complaining about it and being one of the belly achers.  Heck let's work to fix it to make this place even better.  But remember the old it's our way or the highway mentality will only get you so far when it comes to conversation forums like this.  You got to learn to give a little and to let some things go and bite your tongue at times.  And if some folks could in fact learn to do this it would go along way at making this place a better place.  And there is always gonna be room for improvement.  Nobody ever claimed that this place was perfect.  But it's far from being as bad as a lot of other places.  But if we all work together and learn to give as we take, we would all be much better off.



Very true.


----------



## spydermon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Less moderation.  Some of the infractions people get hit with would get a pass in elementary schools.



And you know this to be fact because?


----------



## spydermon (Apr 2, 2013)

Got a pattern to post up with that comment to show us proff brad?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What do we need to do to make it better?



Here we go. You asked the question so I assume you want honest answers. I think the mods do a great job for the most part, but here's just some suggestions.

1. This is a quick fix and a simple one I think. Allow the callmakers to post back in this forum. We all know what the problem was, allow us to call them out should they do it again and it will stop being a problem. One of the best parts of most turkey forums is the call makers, so let them back in.

2. Less moderation. I know I personally have received infractions for ridiculous offenses. To a certain extent hazing and picking is a right of passage in turkey hunting (duck hunting, deer hunting, etc.). The new members and hunters need to realize that, we're not here to hold their hands. Allow the back and forth to stand without deleting comments or issuing infractions. I was told by a mod once that the older members were running off new members. Well the mods and new members are running off old members, which would you rather have? How long will the new members stick around if the old members are gone?

3. Allow people to call a spade a spade. I see this everywhere on this forum. For example, if someone posts up a mount that looks like a horse's behind everyone is expected to say "Great looking mount!" but yet nobody is allowed to tell him it looks like poo. Or another example, someone posts about doing something unethical. We're not allowed to rip him a new one and show him the error of his ways. 

Maybe this sounds a little harsh, I'm a little under the weather today so who knows. This is in no way calling out the mods or anything like that. The question was asked, I assumed he (and the other mods) wanted honest feedback, so there it is.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Got a pattern to post up with that comment to show us proff brad?



Get it right dude.  I am now a Doctor!  I have moved up in life.


----------



## swalker1517 (Apr 2, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Here's how it is...when the older members were new..they were just like yhr new ones now..patterns, guns, tips, tactics and so on...the guys that font post anymore answered and offered up help and steered em in the right direction to get them better set and they grew fond of the help.  Its all going in circles.  Now they are gone, the then new members are here and to them is all the same old same old stuff thats been asked and asked for years.  Now they are all set up in equipment and are experienced hunters..or maybe were to begin with, but now more refined...so its old now and they are more looking to internet chat with old acquaintances not looking to be bothered with all the "newbie" questions.



You are partly correct. The biggest difference I see in the "new" hunter and the "old" guys is the new hunter is wanting the easy way. If you're not willing to learn, why ask the question? Yes its easy to ask the question, butalot harder to learn from the answer. A little humility goes a long way.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> And you know this to be fact because?



my wife works in one...and I'm aware of some of the things people have been dinged with on here.  apparently, sarcasm is no longer welcome on the forum.


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 2, 2013)

I just want to address on aspect of this thread that has been brought up several times, and that is the use of the "search" feature and asking the same questions over and over....... I think that its not so much that people are lazy, and do not want to use the search feature, but more or less just want to be a part of the forum, and post their own questions.  

In order for a newbie to become part of this community, and have other members get to know them, it requires participation. For me it would not be fun to join the forum, only to research old posts whenever a question came to mind.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> And you know this to be fact because?



I know it to be fact


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> I just want to address on aspect of this thread that has been brought up several times, and that is the use of the "search" feature and asking the same questions over and over....... I think that its not so much that people are lazy, and do not want to use the search feature, but more or less just want to be a part of the forum, and post their own questions.
> 
> In order for a newbie to become part of this community, and have other members get to know them, it requires participation. For me it would not be fun to join the forum, only to research old posts whenever a question came to mind.



We're not saying not to post, but go through the search first just to see if the same thing has been asked recently. If it has, read through that and just see if it answers your question. If it does great, if not ask away. Kind of like someone else said, you can learn more from listening to elders vs. thinking about your next response.


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> We're not saying not to post, but go through the search first just to see if the same thing has been asked recently. If it has, read through that and just see if it answers your question. If it does great, if not ask away. Kind of like someone else said, you can learn more from listening to elders vs. thinking about your next response.



That is just it...... I would prolly be hard pressed to come up with a question (within reason) that has not already been addressed..... with years of Q&A on here.  Now a general question such as "How to hunt turkeys in the rain?"..... sure that is a easy searchable question, but I can do a search on what is the best slate call on the market, and get a 1,000 comments on that..... but I would rather just post that as a thread and get fresh input, and also (as I said before) that is just a way of a newbie to become part of the forum. 

Again, I do not think that it has as much to do with people being lazy, but rather people just want to be a part to the conversation.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> That is just it...... I would prolly be hard pressed to come up with a question (within reason) that has not already been addressed..... with years of Q&A on here.  Now a general question such as "How to hunt turkeys in the rain?"..... sure that is a easy searchable question, but I can do a search on what is the best slate call on the market, and get a 1,000 comments on that..... but I would rather just post that as a thread and get fresh input, and also (as I said before) that is just a way of a newbie to become part of the forum.
> 
> Again, I do not think that it has as much to do with people being lazy, but rather people just want to be a part to the conversation.



I understand what you're saying about wanying to be a part of the forum, but if the thread has already been posted in the last few days or weeks then you have fresh input. Instead of starting a new thread asking the same question, respond to what's already there.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2013)

Remember Huck that some folks have all the awswers.  And if it was left up to them running the show here, there would be hardly any members unless of course it was the same exact type of folks that only see things their way on things.  Those people are the ones that have trouble surviving here.  They don't like rules and they like to live by their do as I say not as I do mentality.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Here we go. You asked the question so I assume you want honest answers. I think the mods do a great job for the most part, but here's just some suggestions.
> 
> 1. This is a quick fix and a simple one I think. Allow the callmakers to post back in this forum. We all know what the problem was, allow us to call them out should they do it again and it will stop being a problem. One of the best parts of most turkey forums is the call makers, so let them back in.
> 
> ...




Some very good points in there. Funny, because you hit on something that affects this forum on a micro level and society on a macro level, that is the culture we create. See, we've done away with telling somebody who doesn't know any better, "Hey your mount looks like poo, you need to go back and tell the taxidermist you want your money back." It's social education, teh guy is learning something. If we just coddle it and let it go on he's learning that bad work is OK. It's the problem with society as a whole right now. We shouldn't tell somebody "Great bird! Great job on killing that Jake!" or "Great job on keeping a limit of short trout!" because that's basically saying "It's OK to do that" and it's not OK. It's apathetic at minimum but it's become the norm here, to the point, at times, it's encouraged. It's messed up. I'm not syaing it's OK to humiliate a person but a simple "Hey I know that's your first bird, nice job, in the future don't shoot Jakes, we need them to mature" or Hey, those trout are short, and illegal, and they won't breed now. So from now on keep a limit of legal trout." That's not beating up a person, as some have complained and whined about in the past, it's enforcing ethics from the point of social structure. It's the culture of things. This forum has gone the way of government in that, sometimes, not always, mods get over involved and over moderate to the point it's socially damaging and gives the wrong impression to the impressionable. I know it's tough on these mods here to just watch somebodies $400 duck mount that looks like barf get told as such but it needs to be, it EDUCATES others that that mount is an example of bad work and we will not encourage or condone bad work. That's just the facts jack. The other side is this is a private board and GON can run it as they want, it's their play pen. Heck, if they want to run PETA support threads on here they can do it. It's their right so....it's their sandbox, play in it or leave.
Just a thought.


----------



## ryano (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Maybe this sounds a little harsh, .



You are just a troublemaker and your dog is a backyard bred MUTT


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

*Some of my  thoughts about these thoughts.*

When I came on here I didn't need to ask rookie questions about hunting turkeys. I have hunted them plenty on my own. For several years I quit shooting them and just called them to look at, called in some for a few friends. Well I was new on here and along came this turkey challenge thread for sign-up. It kinda renewed the want to shoot one. I killed 2 above average birds, could of killed 3. No need we were not going to place. Next spring the threads started about this FUN challenge on who to let play. Newbes getting in and can't kill. Part timers here then don't finish the challenge. I signed up. Had a beginner one fellow signed-up posted one time in the thread never heard from again (o-well its a fun thing) we played on. The next yearthe Vets started again about who should play, have proof that you can kill and so on. Handicapps, show how many kills and on and on. I said they are taking the Fun out of it. I didn't sign-up.... Mostly because of how the vet turkey hunters acted wanting to have the ace team and win.....

I came home and my wife had signed-up.(she told me) She had fun, KIlled 2 and should of done better only turned in 1 cause they had no chance at placing. She made afriend and had fun. She is in it again and is haveing fun. There team is doing great and that is a plus. They have a newbe and it would be a plus if he gets one. Of course teams like to win,but don't take the Fun out of it.

Bottom line: This turkey hunting forum will continue for many years to come.. With or with out you the choise is yours......

P.S. Anyone know a good place to hunt in Hanahatche & will you take me there......


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

ryano said:


> You are just a troublemaker and your dog is a backyard bred MUTT



Hey Hey Hey, lets leave the dog out of it....


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 2, 2013)

Where there's opinions there's trouble. Good information and bad information. Some want to be the worlds greatest hunter. Some are jealous. Some like to stir up things. Some are here to help the best they can. And now I don't even know why I gave my opinion.


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2013)

Not just this turkey forum, but the whole site is much different than we had in the beginning.  Some better some worse.  As for me kayaking has taken over most of my life.  I don't have the time to turkey hunt much anymore.  This year has been a little different because the rivers have been so blown out.  I also have to say that ALL hunting in general has changed.  Most in a way my old set ways can't accept.  Baiting, roost shooting, hunting turkey from ground blinds, etc.  the things I consider moral and fair chase have changed.  As a result my desire to hunt has lessoned.  I could sit and whine about the good old days but it does no good.  I have, for the most part, just moved on and let the young bucks have it.  I have, I guess you could say, outlived the good old days.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2013)

And most searches will bring up a driviler thread.Who wants to read those?


----------



## rfeltman41 (Apr 2, 2013)

There is a difference between shooting a jake and illegal trout.  I agree we should let the jakes and the four pointers walk to mature and breed, but I have no problem with what other people do as long as it is legal. Far as for the "dumb" questions being asked, I got to ask my dad all of the dumb questions because he raised me in the woods. Some people here only have the forum to ask these questions. The only thing I wouldn't mind seeing is possible sub forums within the turkey forum; ie: pattern and choke sub forum, call makers sub forum just to make it easier to navigate through.  I don't miss the clique on here, I have asked questions in the years passed pertaining to my specific property with no replies from the ForeFathers but plenty of knowledgeable input from newer members.


----------



## belle&bows (Apr 2, 2013)

I post very little , if at all...cause I already know everything there is to know about everything...but I see the answer to all this confusion as very simple
1) let the call makers post their calls in this forum as an advertisement...only...no open selling...pm's should work fine
2) treat this forum as you would your wife, girlfriend, husband or boyfriend (any or all ... whatever suits you)...if you don't want to hear what he/she is saying you tune them out...in this instance don't read the thread
3)same as #2 above except if you don't want to talk about it( in this instance don't reply)
4) If you repeat the same thing over and over and over...and you get tired of doing it...quit talking (or typing)
5) Remember, this is only about killing a big ugly bird...not life or death...except for the bird
6) live by the Golden Rule...if you portray hatefullness expect hatefullness...if kindness then expect kindness
7) Last but not least...use the dang ignore feature

This will be my only open post on the subject...carry on...and Thanks for the entertainment


----------



## fishnfool (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I understand what you're saying about wanying to be a part of the forum, but if the thread has already been posted in the last few days or weeks then you have fresh input. Instead of starting a new thread asking the same question, respond to what's already there.



Just an opinion! If someone posts a similar question you know has been answered with knowledge and it bothered you...could you not pull it up and post em a link to it? I will if I know it would help them or save someone from having to repost it. Repost police are very disrespectful and lazy in themselves to be quite frank about it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> And most searches will bring up a driviler thread.Who wants to read those?



Me. 
The Drivel threads are chat threads for those people who want to talk but don't really have a specific topic. Some of us have been there for years and some people come and go.
Use the specific Forum search on the right side of the taskbar and not the Universal forum search.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 2, 2013)

rfeltman41 said:


> There is a difference between shooting a jake and illegal trout.  I agree we should let the jakes and the four pointers walk to mature and breed, but I have no problem with what other people do as long as it is legal.




Fair point, good point, but should it be encouraged or should we be politely educating those people? 

Just as a loose example, if you will, smoking is legal but would you encourage one to do so by telling them it's ok and re-introducing smoking in public builldings, or do you feel that sociological education from written warnings to us as a culture forming special smoking area's and encouraging people, through social programs not to smoke, even though it's legal?


----------



## RUNnGUN (Apr 2, 2013)

rfeltman41 said:


> There is a difference between shooting a jake and illegal trout.  I agree we should let the jakes and the four pointers walk to mature and breed, but I have no problem with what other people do as long as it is legal. Far as for the "dumb" questions being asked, I got to ask my dad all of the dumb questions because he raised me in the woods. Some people here only have the forum to ask these questions. The only thing I wouldn't mind seeing is possible sub forums within the turkey forum; ie: pattern and choke sub forum, call makers sub forum just to make it easier to navigate through.  I don't miss the clique on here, I have asked questions in the years passed pertaining to my specific property with no replies from the ForeFathers but plenty of knowledgeable input from newer members.



That's a great idea!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I created an account at GSN today. If I get deleted, most of y'all know where to find me.



you're assuming people are gonna miss you....


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe all the people complaining will move to the duck forum? I hear they like newbs over there


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2013)

turkey trax said:


> you're assuming people are gonna miss you....


doh!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> you're assuming people are gonna miss you....



Thanks pal. At least I've got my dog.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Thanks pal. At least I've got my dog.



dumb and dumber....


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> my wife works in one...and I'm aware of some of the things people have been dinged with on here.  apparently, sarcasm is no longer welcome on the forum.



I'll bet $ to doughnuts you are less aware than you think you are.

As a matter of policy we never "talk the magic" on the open forums but I'll "lift our skirt" just a little bit to inform you how we operate.

For starters there are about 86,000 of ya'll and about 33 of us. That should tell you something right there. I compare us to speed cops. 12 cars go by doing 80 miles an hour in a 45 and you are the unlucky one who gets pulled over and gets a speeding ticket. Does it help your case with the judge to claim as a defense the speed cop didn't catch the other 11 who were speeding too or you were only doing 75 in a 45?

Some people think we are "out to get them". Nothing could be further from the truth. We don't have to go looking for trouble. It finds us everywhere we go. None of us gets our jollies by issuing Warnings and Infractions. We are members too and we are all volunteers. Contrary to popular belief we don't get paid a plug nickel to do this job. We would just as soon not have to take moderation action at all but you members make that impossible, not us.

Now, with respect to "Mickey Mouse" infractions, did you ever stop to think they came as a result of putting up with a member's repeated skirting and pushing of the rules until we could finally stand it no more? All you get to see is what stays up. You don't get to see what we take down. Moreover, you aren't privy to what actually goes on between us and members who break the rules. We don't air their "dirty laundry" in public. if you get an infraction, we will not discuss the matter with any other member. It's between you and us only. That's because we aren't overly concerned about what members think of us but we are concerned about what they will think about you. So, when one of your buddies claims he got a "Mickey Mouse" infraction, just remember you are hearing only one side of the story and you will never hear the other side for the reason stated.

Every Mod and Admin has the authority to edit posts, delete posts and issue warnings and infractions, especially when there is a clear cut violation of the rules. That being said we are a deliberative body and if a Mod is not sure we discuss the matter and come to a consensus on whether or not a member has broken a rule or not. That's because we realize we aren't perfect and in every case we can we give the member the benefit of the doubt. Many a member has been saved from an infraction and many others have received one as a result of our deliberations. In making our decisions, our personal opinion of the member does not enter into the consensus. There are the rules and there is the alleged offending post and thas all there ares hoss. We don't have the time or the inclination to do it any other way. If one of us thinks our personal opinion of the member is clouding our judgement we pass the matter off to the rest of the staff to make the call so the member gets their day in court and a fair shake.

For the record, the way our infraction system works is this. Unless your first rule violation is egregious, you receive a Warning. Warnings are a reminder of the rules and the fact you broke one. Warnings do not count towards revocation of your membership. After that, each rule violation earns you an Infraction. You are allowed a total of 4 Infractions. Your 4th Infraction results in permanent revocation of your membership privileges. So, when you see somebody got banned, that means they were at least a 4 time loser but more than likely they were a 5 time loser. Not many people earn that distinction on here.

The theme of this board is "Family friendly, G Rated". That means lots of things to different people because their opinion of what that is differs from ours. What's important to remember here is our collective opinion as the staff is the only one that counts and we make it pretty clear what that means to us.

I've seen complaints of "heavy handed moderation" lately. The fact of the matter is we are considerably more lenient today than we were five years ago. Five years ago one rule violation could result in your banning if it was bad enough. Today that is rarely the case.That's a statement of truth. Accept it or not.

Potential new Moderators are invited to join us based on their ability to exhibit levelheadedness, restraint, wisdom and a good sense of humor over an extended period of time. We are not interested in "head hunters" or "slackers" joining our group. We don't want the "extremes". We want levelheaded people who want to give something back to the pursuits they love so much. That's the deal with every person we invite to join us. No exceptions. The key to good moderating is "moderation" and all of our staff exhibit that whether it is apparent to you members or not.

Finally, the man who started this place was one of the finest Christian men to walk the earth. He never met a stranger who wasn't an instant friend and if he didn't have something nice to say about somebody he said nothing at all. He started this place so his friends could come and discuss the finer points of pursuits in the woods and on the water, cut up, rib each other and pass on the best traditions and knowledge of those pursuits to the newbies among us that they too may enjoy a fulfilling time hunting and fishing. I saw a post earlier in this thread talking about not "coddling the newbies". Woody wasn't about coddling anybody but he never failed to offer advice and assistance to people who asked for it in earnest. I'm just a sodbuster with an 11-87 who is halfway decent at turkey hunting. I enjoy it too much to let others get me down about my gun, my ammo, whether or not I use a deke, a specific call or whatever, especially on some nameless faceless internet message board. I don't mind sharing what I know with newbies and I'm interested in learning all I can from others with more experience and knowledge than me. I'm not interested in being told what a slacker idiot I am because I don't know it all. I know I don't know it all. That's one of the reasons I am here. The same goes for most of the rest of the members here. Some of you "Turkey Hunting Gods" need to think about that for just a minute. 

Woody is gone now but we are determined to try and keep this place as much like he wanted it to be as we possibly can. Again, there are 86,000 of ya'll and 33 of us. It's a hard job, but we persevere. On balance both we and the overwhelming majority of the members think we do a pretty good job. That being said, we make mistakes from time to time but we learn from our mistakes and all of us strive to do a better job.

This message board is your message board, not ours. If it is not to your liking, you need look no further than the guy in the mirror as to the reason why. We don't make this place what it is. Ya'll do. We just try and keep a lid on the pressure cooker. If after close personal introspection you decide you aren't part of the problem and don't want to be here anymore we bid you fond adieu with no hard feelings. We don't try to be all things to all people because that is impossible. If on the other hand you want to try and be part of the solution, we welcome your best efforts in that regard.

Now, for what its' worth you know a little bit of the truth about how we roll. Don't ask for more because the rest stays behind the curtain. Like I said, we don't talk the magic on the open forums.

Just so we're clear, I'm not looking for "attaboys" or kudos or any of that. I don't need it and neither do the other Admins and Mods. I do this job for the same reason everybody else does it, to see others enjoy their time spent here without undue harassment from others, learn, make new lifelong friends and become better hunters and fishermen as well as good stewards of the resource.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> .
> 
> Every Mod and Admin has the authority to edit posts, delete posts and issue warnings and infractions, especially when there is a clear cut violation of the rules. That being said we are a deliberative body and if a Mod is not sure we discuss the matter and come to a consensus on whether or not a member has broken a rule or not. That's because we realize we aren't perfect and in every case we can we give the member the benefit of the doubt. Many a member has been saved from an infraction and many others have received one as a result of our deliberations. In making our decisions, our personal opinion of the member does not enter into the consensus. There are the rules and there is the alleged offending post and thas all there ares hoss. We don't have the time or the inclination to do it any other way. If one of us thinks our personal opinion of the member is clouding our judgement we pass the matter off to the rest of the staff to make the call so the member gets their day in court and a fair shake.



Have I received an infraction unfairly?yep,1.....Has a mod cleaned up or deleted a post I made hastily?...Yes,He/she sure has.......The mods/admin here do so much that remains unseen.I say thank you.


----------



## TenPtr (Apr 2, 2013)

fredw said:


> Interesting thread....at least to me.
> 
> I don't think there is any one answer to perceived problems with the turkey forum.
> 
> ...



This is a very good point.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Well said Will


Yep, well said!

nhancedsvt, Huntinfool and fredw said it well too...I can't add much more than they have already.  I still like this forum and tend to glance over the undesirable stuff (ignore it).  However, it has changed and I find myself coming here less.  BTW, I've been a member since 2006.  Happy hunting y'all!


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 2, 2013)

I just read elfiii's post and I do know the Mod job isn't easy (I've been a Mod on a couple car forums in the past).  There is a lot of stuff that goes on behind the scenes that is needed for a forum to run as smooth as possible.  My hats off to y'all - I think you do a pretty good job from what I have seen and experienced.


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 2, 2013)

I enjoy the forum and learn a lot even after all my years. (I'm 60). I do find, however, that a lot of old older hunters want the younger hunters to hunt like they do and look down on some of the new methods.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Core Lokt said:


> This isn't the only forum that is slowing down. 2 others I look at are the same way. Lot of it is because grown folks act like kids, some pu up with it and stay around while others move on. People have also gotten tight lipped on helping others out like they are afraid someone will kill more than them. hunting has become a competition it seems. If everyone would "do unto others" this site and others would have less drama. Sad, but it is what it is I guess.





Dustin Pate said:


> Because they don't and can't respect the rules of the forum. Everyone gets about 3 oops I forgot moments before anything happens. I think you would be surprised at just how few the number is of people that have been shown the door.
> 
> I have been a member since the beginning and it is no where near as drastic as you make it out to be. I think the downfall is between the hunters themselves and how you and I choose to act to one another. The moderators can't babysit every spat that comes up. There has been one change and it is about 85,000 strong. This isn't the 100 member board it once was.
> 
> ...



Well there's the answer(s).


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 2, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> I enjoy the forum and learn a lot even after all my years. (I'm 60). I do find, however, that a lot of old older hunters want the younger hunters to hunt like they do and look down on some of the new methods.



This isn't directed towards you, I'm just quoting what you said in order to lay some light on the topic.

It used to be like this. You had the older crowd of hunters that used to post here when the forum was awesome. That older crowd answered a lot of questions for the up and comers by giving them information on how THEY, the old timers, hunt turkeys. For the most part this went over well until the last couple years. 

Now this is how it happens. Newbies come on here declaring this is how they hunt bc they saw it on TV that way and think it's the best way to do it, and then when they ask for advice because they can't kill gobblers and someone tells them to "ditch the decoys" or "get out of your blind and hunt" they get their panties in a wad and then the moderators have to get involved bc some "internet hero" has hurt somebodies feelings and is being mean for telling someone how to hunt.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 2, 2013)

Also, while we're at it. 

Once again it has been mentioned SEVERAL times by members on this thread. Can we please get the callmakers back in the turkey forum? Or even as a sub forum?

We, the 85k strong, would like them back. Can the 33 who control this place listen to what the people want for once?

PLEASE and THANK YOU!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

I know a call maker and he is most likely heard of on here somewhere. We got 3 from him this year out of Colquit.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I know it to be fact



You and me both brotha...


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2013)

What I would like to know is this?  What's the classification of an ole timer?  Heck I am 49 going on 50.  I have been hunting turkeys since I was 16.  Do I qualify or not?    My dad was born in 1920.  He's gone now, but that's my classification of what I call an original ole timer.  He wasn't a turkey hunter, but the man killed more squirrels, rabbits and caught more fish than most folks I probably know that are alive today.  Just a thought to anybody that thinks they are an ole timer.  I know I'm not.  And I will never be the man that my dad was either.  Nor do I claim to be.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> What I would like to know is this?  What's the classification of an ole timer?  Heck I am 49 going on 50.  I have been hunting turkeys since I was 16.  Do I qualify or not?    My dad was born in 1920.  He's gone now, but that's my classification of what I call an original ole timer.  He wasn't a turkey hunter, but the man killed more squirrels, rabbits and caught more fish than most folks I probably know that are alive today.  Just a thought to anybody that thinks they are an ole timer.  I know I'm not.  And I will never be the man that my dad was either.  Nor do I claim to be.



You are a new ol timer! Oltimer


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 2, 2013)

Old timer = person with considerable turkey killing experience who I have every confidence will, if there is a turkey on the property, kill a turkey on any piece of property he steps foot on regardless of weather, gobbling or response and without blinds or animated jake decoys...if that helps at all. In other words old timer = turkey ninja IMO. I hunted with one on opening day and have had the privilege to hunt with a few others as well. 

I know folks who would qualify who are 75 and I know a select few who are 30. Age does not qualify you IMO...killing a turkey when 99% of all hunters will SWEAR there isn't one within 10 miles of where he's standing does. 

As an example, read Gadgets post about how he killed the bird in fla this year. Not a single gobble and only one track. Dead bird. That kill solidified a lot for me about that dude. Call him Hollywood if you want. Dude is an "old timer" in my book. 

I agree that the mod staff does everything they can to make this a great place to be. By and large it is one of the better forums on the web. As I said before...sometimes, with power comes the temptations to use it...too often...and too quickly. I would encourage the admins to listen carefully to feedback from the members when it comes to specific instances and specific responses. When you see a pattern, act.  I, personally, think that would improve things tremendously.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Also, while we're at it.
> 
> Once again it has been mentioned SEVERAL times by members on this thread. Can we please get the callmakers back in the turkey forum? Or even as a sub forum?
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I know some property that has turkeys that a lot of them so called ole timers wouldn't kill their limit of 2 birds in the spring here in MO.  And a lot of them would in fact do good to kill 1.  I don't believe in turkey gods or turkey legends.  Those that consistently kill turkeys year after year are good hunters no doubt about it.  But truth be told they also have got some very good to excellent turkey hunting.  I got a buddy who is my age and Buster and his dad have killed more turkeys combined than most.  I met Buster in college and I know he has killed more with a bow than a lot of guys that post here.  Not once did he use a ground blind either.  They are excellent hunters.  But they will tell you that they have had excellent hunting over the years.  That has changed recently with the decline in turkey numbers.  They no longer kill their limit of 2 every spring like they did for all those years.  And I'm talking since the late 70's  to early 80's.  Their not any less hunters than what they were all those other years.   But it's hard to kill as many when there isn't as many.  But they still go after them.  They are far from being a know it all.  But I would bet money they could in fact teach a lot of so called turkey legends a thing or two of what a true turkey hunter is all about.  They have forgot more than most about turkey hunting.  But they still make mistakes.  But not many.

In the good ole days here, I remember killing  4 birds one year and 5 the next.  6 is your limit here in MO.  My buddy has killed 4 or 5 quite a few of those years.  But those good days are gone.


----------



## head buster (Apr 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Also, while we're at it.
> 
> Once again it has been mentioned SEVERAL times by members on this thread. Can we please get the callmakers back in the turkey forum? Or even as a sub forum?
> 
> ...



I don't post much but like everybody else I've seen this place go downhill as well. 
If the call makers where invited back, do y'all think they'd return? Do you think that with the way things are here they'd just stay away like they have for last couple of years?
I'd like to see them back as well. I enjoyed reading and seeing new calls. I also enjoyed the likes of the guys mentioned before, Nitro, boparks, Gadget... Just to name a few. I enjoyed their stories and would often take different things from them and use them in the woods should that scenario arise for me. 
I too find myself reading more than I post.


----------



## Brad (Apr 2, 2013)

This was the first internet forum I ever joined. I still come on here everyday sometimes I just read sometimes I post things I have never had a problem on here. I have noticed changes here but I still check in every day but Im also a member of the only turkey dedicated boards. I think thats part of the problem with this site is it used to be the best place to trade stories get info and shoot the bull with other guys that are stricken by this obsession called turkey hunting. Now we have quite a few turkey only message boards that have scattered peoples internet usage so alot of the experienced killers are on a bunch of different boards all year round. To me these boards are like a cyber hunting club,and in all clubs you have a pecking order and you have ribbing of young guys that to an outsider would seem cruel but its all in fun. There is nothing anybody can say to me on an internet forum that is going to cause me to loose any sleep. I use these forums as a release from my everyday problems. If I ask a stupid question I expect to get ribbed and I just move on. It is irritating to see all year 5-15 people viewing the turkey forum and then about the end of January it jumps to about 20-30 and by mid Feb. its over 50 at all times of the day,and then the same threads get rehashed. Serious turkey hunters are consumed by these birds all year not just 3 months out of the year. Thats how they get good and they will help someone out if that someone is willing to show that they are willing to put some effort into it. People that get there feelings hurt easy should probably just read posts and not comment and probably rethink turkey hunting altogether because these birds will hurt your feelings on a regular basis.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

Alittle of this is about advertizeing. Pro staff included. About sights on a shot gun. The vest you where. Name of camo. and the other items to a thermicell. Calls.... They can do this on the other. I feel this site really wants turkey talk, but the one that advertize are protesting....There is $ in turkey talk. I was told my open sights where slow and I needed the dot thing and it was faster. I called bull then and now. I have yet to see a skeet shooter use it. I am fast my ol pump 870ty is hard to beat. I'm not a world champ, but my friends say I'm superfast. My track record is my photo album! Plain & simple Heck my album dosen't even show my triple from last year on opening morning. 2 three year olds & 1 2year old.I felt bad about that..... I have yet to pull the trigger again. A gobbler has a spot in my heart that is hard to explain. He is a noble warrior that has a battle everyday of his life.Who am I to end it with sounds of love..... Its not about the camo I where or the weapon I use. Its not about the calls  I use or the ammo..... Its about the song I sing he loves  to here. The promise of love.... and I deal him Death... Think about this on your next hunt when you here his thunder. His heart is pounding also. A hen loves to hear her man in the am calling for her attention. She'll run to him. Good luck to all. Thanks for listening, just like him. Its your move now.


----------



## six (Apr 2, 2013)

This is better than most reality tv shows.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

six said:


> This is better than most reality tv shows.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2013)

six said:


> This is better than most reality tv shows.




Reminds me of a soap opera but with male cast acting the female parts 


There are some good things mentioned like letting call makers post again. Baby steps , baby steps....


----------



## TenPtr (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> here we go. You asked the question so i assume you want honest answers. I think the mods do a great job for the most part, but here's just some suggestions.
> 
> 1. This is a quick fix and a simple one i think. Allow the callmakers to post back in this forum. We all know what the problem was, allow us to call them out should they do it again and it will stop being a problem. One of the best parts of most turkey forums is the call makers, so let them back in.
> 
> ...



bingo


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 2, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> 3. Allow people to call a spade a spade. I see this everywhere on this forum. For example, if someone posts up a mount that looks like a horse's behind everyone is expected to say "Great looking mount!" but yet nobody is allowed to tell him it looks like poo. Or another example, someone posts about doing something unethical. We're not allowed to rip him a new one and show him the error of his ways.
> 
> Maybe this sounds a little harsh.





Gut_Pile said:


> Now this is how it happens. Newbies come on here declaring this is how they hunt bc they saw it on TV that way and think it's the best way to do it, and then when they ask for advice because they can't kill gobblers and someone tells them to "ditch the decoys" or "get out of your blind and hunt" they get their panties in a wad and then the moderators have to get involved bc some "internet hero" has hurt somebodies feelings and is being mean for telling someone how to hunt.
> 
> Just my opinion.



I would like to weigh in here.  As someone who as spent the last 12 years of my life teaching and mentoring people in my profession, I find you get a much more beneficial response if you are POLITE with your corrections.

Telling someone that the mount that they just spend $500 of their hard-earned money on "looks like poo" on an open forum doesn't teach them anything.  It screams "Look what a moron you are for paying for something like that!"  A much better way to handle this is to post a picture of a good mount and politely point out the differences between it and the mount that they have and explain what they should look for in a future taxidermist.  This shows that you are knowledgeable and truly care about them learning and getting a better mount next time.

That is the problem that we had with these so called "Turkey Gods".  Yes, they could kill turkeys wherever they went and they had tons of knowledge, but unless you kissed their butts, they would attack you for not agreeing with them.  Even their "knowledge" comes across as an attack.  There is a right way and a wrong way to deliver any message.  Theirs was mostly wrong.  Doesn't mean the message didn't contain useful knowledge.

I would guarantee there are very few members of this forum who have in depth knowledge of large industrial power generators.  That being said, if someone posted information about them that wasn't wholly correct, I would reply and I can also guarantee that they would be educated without feeling like they were attacked.



Gut_Pile said:


> Also, while we're at it.
> 
> Once again it has been mentioned SEVERAL times by members on this thread. Can we please get the callmakers back in the turkey forum? Or even as a sub forum?
> 
> ...



Tell you what.  If you can personally guarantee that if we went back to the way it was that they (along with the duck call makers that we would have to let back into the waterfowl forum) would not use it as an opportunity to use the forum as free advertising and or a place to peddle their wares, then we would be all for it.

Are you willing to make that guarantee?


----------



## spydermon (Apr 2, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> That is the problem that we had with these so called "Turkey Gods".  Yes, they could kill turkeys wherever they went and they had tons of knowledge, but unless you kissed their butts, they would attack you for not agreeing with them.  Even their "knowledge" comes across as an attack.  There is a right way and a wrong way to deliver any message.  Theirs was mostly wrong.  Doesn't mean the message didn't contain useful knowledge.
> 
> I would guarantee there are very few members of this forum who have in depth knowledge of large industrial power generators.  That being said, if someone posted information about them that wasn't wholly correct, I would reply and I can also guarantee that they would be educated without feeling like they were attacked.





wonder who u talking bout there...
shotgun shell???


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2013)

Just asking...Isn't there a swap and sell section they can post their calls in that is free to post in? Not sure I understand.


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 2, 2013)

six said:


> This is better than most reality tv shows.



Ain't that the truth.  

True this site doesn't appeal to me like it did a few years ago.  Truthfully, most turkey sites don't appeal to me. Once upon a time I was a member of a good forum.  Unfortunately it imploded.  I've been a member here since the get-go and I ain't never received the first infraction either.  You can have disagreements in debate without getting personal.  

The callmakers posting their wares might appeal to some of yall, but the good callmakers don't need to post their stuff on the internet.  If you want to see calls posted, then I suggest Osage Roost and Old Gobbler.  BTW, We do have a sub-forum in the Hobby section where callmakers can post their calls.  Possibly we could have a sticky in the turkey forum that links to it.

The bottom line is we probably have only lost a few knowledgeable members to the BannedWagon.  Most folks that are truly knowleageable just don't post anymore.  We got too big and most stuff has been re-hashed IMHO.


----------



## TenPtr (Apr 2, 2013)

Proof that "stirring the pot" aka calling a spade a spade....encourages member participation and wholehearted opinion.


----------



## mose (Apr 2, 2013)

1) It is certainly more pleasant than the waterfowl forum.

2) If you don't want to see repeated questions/post, don"t open them. 

3) Take and teach a young/new hunter every now and then. It might help the future. 

AND ON AND ON AND ON.......


----------



## dbean43 (Apr 2, 2013)

U girls cry so much,yall should start your own dinosaur fb group and leave all of us dummies to have fun and enjoy a free forum u guys get to make all the rules and right and wrongs on. Geez quit whinning and move on if u gotta 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## AL trout bum (Apr 2, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> I just want to address on aspect of this thread that has been brought up several times, and that is the use of the "search" feature and asking the same questions over and over....... I think that its not so much that people are lazy, and do not want to use the search feature, but more or less just want to be a part of the forum, and post their own questions.
> 
> In order for a newbie to become part of this community, and have other members get to know them, it requires participation. For me it would not be fun to join the forum, only to research old posts whenever a question came to mind.




^^^^^^This^^^^


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't argue that there has been a change since the early years here. I think that the input of 80,000 + members may have had an effect on this, but I think the reasons stated earlier are only a small part of the problem!!

I think that all of the hunting shows on cable, and satellite TV programs are a large part of the problem!!

Too many folks go out hunting using the information obtained from these canned hunts, and expecting the same results!!

Most of these shows are nothing more than an advertisement for a certain Product/Guide featuring that Product/Guide in a successful situation!!

Too many folks trying to emulate their favorite TV hero IMHO!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 3, 2013)

So in other words, the suggestions we've made will never happen...


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 3, 2013)

a forum is as good as its members make it. 


or you could just free Jim Jordan the original "Limhanger". He could bring the turkey forum back to its glory days.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 3, 2013)

Hunting in general went downhill when it became a competition. The measure of a mans testicular fortitude became measured by how many critters he could post publicly. And that his way was the only way. I've got my share of trophy's but I consider it good fortune or gifts from above.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 3, 2013)

Follow the money.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 3, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> Tell you what.  If you can personally guarantee that if we went back to the way it was that they (along with the duck call makers that we would have to let back into the waterfowl forum) would not use it as an opportunity to use the forum as free advertising and or a place to peddle their wares, then we would be all for it.



The fact is that this forum is free advertising for lots of folks. Wonder how many Cabelas gobbler loungers have been sold just because of this site? How bout Nitro ammunition? Folks talk up products here daily, in some instances, these folks are associated with the companies that make these products. As long as it's no money out of GON's pocket, I can't see the problem. Why is it ok for a guy to list his blood trail dog for hire but a callmaker can't post his calls?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 3, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> Tell you what.  If you can personally guarantee that if we went back to the way it was that they (along with the duck call makers that we would have to let back into the waterfowl forum) would not use it as an opportunity to use the forum as free advertising and or a place to peddle their wares, then we would be all for it.
> 
> Are you willing to make that guarantee?



This whole website is free advertising for all kinds of people and products. Custom calls are a part of turkey hunting and not allowing the call makers who are members here to simply just post pictures of their calls in the turkey forum is ridiculous. As long as they are not putting a price in the post I see no problem with it. Heck people can hardly post pictures of calls they purchased from such call makers and not be accused of advertising for the call makers. 

And like Jody said, you let the dog trackers openly advertise their business in the deer hunting forum but a call maker can't post a picture of his calls. Why is that? I, along with several others, would like to know the reasoning behind this.

I cannot guarantee that a call maker wouldn't break the rules. If they do, revoke their posting priviledges for a while. I can guarantee this though, the turkey forum took a turn for the worst when the call makers were removed. And after complaint after complaint nothing has been done about it. Seems to me what the members here say and ask for means nothing and our imput is simply looked over.

Can you guarantee me that this topic will at least be looked at? Or will it be looked over once again like several times before?


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't been here as long as some but longer than most. 11 or 12 years anyway.  This forum literally taught me how to turkey hunt.  Nobody took me, nobody called for me.  I read here, went to woods and applied what  I learned.  I made an awful lot of mistakes, but this forum transformed me into someone who wanted to hunt turkeys to someone who kills a couple of turkeys every season.  

I feel like I owe a lot to the forum, but many of those members whose posts I read and whose words I still remember are no longer with us for one reason or another.

Clearly there is no doubt that this forum is not as good as it used to be.  I agree with others that the change came at the time when the callmakers were no longer allowed to post here.  Was that the catalyst?  Are the two directly related?  I don't know, but it sure seems like at the very least that they are related.  At that same time, though, some pretty prevalent forum members left on their own accord.  Though I know some of these guys personally, I don't know exactly why they left, but I do know that the forum suffered because of it.

Those guys won't come back.  Why would they??  I'm not sure all the callmakers would come back.  But let them come back and let us tell callmakers when they are being pushy, arrogant, etc...just like we did w/ frAnk.  I know he has a ton of knowledge, and I know he makes a great call, but he was a tool on this forum, and we told him so.  After a while he was banned, and I think deservedly so.  BTW, that time period - that era - was as good as this forum ever was.

It's a tricky line to walk.  I realize it.  I don't want the Mod's job.  Looking after a forum this big can't be easy.  So let us help you do it.

Something needs to happen or this will just be a forum on the internet.  It used to be the best turkey forum on the internet and had members from all over the country.  Lots of past killers have been named...some others are Daddy Paul and Gobble157.  

I wish I could say "do this and the forum will be as good as it used to be."  I can't.  I don't know what the answer is, but I do wish it was still the best turkey forum around.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 3, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> a forum is as good as its members make it.



Don't you know we now live in a "Victim" society and everybody is a victim? It's always somebody else's fault. 




Turkey Trax said:


> or you could just free Jim Jordan the original "Limhanger". He could bring the turkey forum back to its glory days.



Ain't happenin' and he knows why.



Gut_Pile said:


> This whole website is free advertising for all kinds of people and products. Custom calls are a part of turkey hunting and not allowing the call makers who are members here to simply just post pictures of their calls in the turkey forum is ridiculous. As long as they are not putting a price in the post I see no problem with it. Heck people can hardly post pictures of calls they purchased from such call makers and not be accused of advertising for the call makers.



Really? What's this?

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=142

A couple of mouse clicks is too much to ask of members desiring to view the custom calls?



Gut_Pile said:


> And like Jody said, you let the dog trackers openly advertise their business in the deer hunting forum but a call maker can't post a picture of his calls. Why is that? I, along with several others, would like to know the reasoning behind this.



I'm from Missouri. Show me.



Gut_Pile said:


> I cannot guarantee that a call maker wouldn't break the rules. If they do, revoke their posting priviledges for a while. I can guarantee this though, the turkey forum took a turn for the worst when the call makers were removed. And after complaint after complaint nothing has been done about it. Seems to me what the members here say and ask for means nothing and our imput is simply looked over.



Two mouse clicks is too much to ask of our members? Really?

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=142



Gut_Pile said:


> Can you guarantee me that this topic will at least be looked at? Or will it be looked over once again like several times before?



It's been looked at, cussed, fussed and discussed ad nauseum. There are reasons the call makers were moved to the hobby forum.

1. First, you can thank all the business people who became members here solely for the purpose of getting free advertising and a free marketplace to advertise and sell their wares while the "honest" business people paid the freight in the form of advertising dollars. Their personal greed ruined it for everybody.

2. We tried to manage it but it became unmanageable. It's easy for you to say "just punish the offenders" and in a perfect world you would be right and we agree. It's not a perfect world.

3. While trying to run off the commercial folks we still wanted to allow custom knife makers, call makers (duck, turkey, etc.) to show their products and in the case of "one of a kind" items offer them for sale for the obvious reasons. All of us appreciate seeing the work product of skilled artisans who hand make the gear we all use in the field. A custom box call not only does the job better than the mass produced stuff, it is also a work of art the owner will treasure for a lifetime. In the interest of "keeping the old ways alive" we allow it and for that reason only.

In order to make that happen, every call maker, etc. etc. has been moved to the Hobby forum to concentrate all of those things in one place and make it easier for us to "pick the fly manure out of the pepper". We don't apologize for that. All of us on the staff could spend the entire day everyday combing every forum for advertising violations and at the end of the day we still wouldn't catch them all. Nothing personal, but our time is more valuable than that. Our modus operandi is we deal with them when we find them and Devil take the hindmost.

4. Participation on this message board is free and the cost of operating this message board is not even close to being covered by the advertising revenue. That means GON is coming off their hip to provide this place for all of us. That being said, how savvy is it to tell your paying advertisers it's "tough darts" for them you allow other businesses to advertise and sell for free? How long do you think you would keep your paying advertisers? How long do you think this message board would last in that case?

Lot's of people say they would be willing to pay for a membership here. For every one of them there are 10 who either can't afford it or who will just leave and go somewhere else that is free. That runs contrary to the owner's objective. He intends to keep this board free of charge to all members. That's his way of 'giving back" to the people who buy and subscribe to his magazine as well as all the people who don't buy his magazine but still love the pursuits a field. You can criticize Mr. Burch for all kinds of reasons but you have to tip your hat to him over this fact.

Moreover, while legal concerns require he prohibit posts that might constitute internet lible or copyright infringement he does allow every member to openly criticize him personally and his magazines without fear of retribution. That's a pretty tall standing man in my book.

All in all, when you consider all the facts this place is still a sweetheart deal for most people and it attracts new members daily. It will never be like it was back in the early days. There were less than 5,000 members and you either knew or recognized everybody when you logged on. There are 86,000+ members now. It's not the "small campfire at deer camp" anymore and it never will be again. I liked it better too when it was that way but I'm not going to throw the baby out with the bath water. I still love this place and the only reason I log on everyday is not because of my "job" here. Sooner or later I too will have had enough and toss myself back into the inmate population. I log on here because I love this place and it's a great way to pass the time not spent in the woods and on the water.

If this place has gotten too big for you, there are too many yeahoos, rules, etc. etc. and you prefer a smaller, more close knit environment we understand that and wish you well and hope you find a place more suitable to your liking. In the meantime, we have a small city to run and we are going to do that in the most efficient, least time consuming manner we can while still allowing members as much lattitude and freedom as possible.

And one more time for the folks way up high in the cheap seats:



Turkey Trax said:


> a forum is as good as its members make it.



Lots of wisdom in that post. It's the best post in the thread.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 3, 2013)

Elfiii, 
I'm not going to sit here and argue with you about this. You're an admin, you're going to win no matter what. 

Just know that you and all your other moderator buddies have run off more people around here than the "internet hero's" ever have. And it will continue bc the members here have no say in what goes. Your location of "the country that used to be known as America" goes along well here, this is the forum that "used to be known as Woody's" where people could come and discuss turkey hunting, jab each other, look at custom calls, and enjoy each others company. But with time comes change and now the 33 people that run this site and the man that owns it have sent it down the drain. 

You have run off another good poster here with some knowledge of the sport. I don't bother people and am always positive in post and cheer people on and send congrats their way. Enjoy the turkey forum boys. It was fun while it lasted.

And elfiii, since you're from Missouri......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=643316


----------



## PaulD (Apr 3, 2013)

You are correct GP, and in case anyone didn't get the point just then, that means this discussion is over.  Private forum, boss spoken, minions silence. LOL!!!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 3, 2013)

If the "powers that be" actually WANT to know another thing that would make this turkey forum better in addition to those suggestions that have already been made, I can tell you in one word.  TAPATALK.

This ain't a "sit at your desk at a PC" age anymore folks.

Ain't gonna happen though. Been asked for a gazillion times by way more influential or respected folks than me. JT comes to mind.

I enjoy the "live from the field" turkey hunts on other forum sites when I can't be there myself and yeah, I know, it is "possible" to do here with the almost useless GON app but so stinking difficult and limited in its capabilities that no one really wants to do it, and obviously whoever is in charge of Woodys doesn't think it is important enough to offer here...surprised? NO.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 3, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> And elfiii, since you're from Missouri......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=643316



I figured that was the thread you were referring to. It's not an advertisement. It's a list of people around the state with tracking dogs posted as an information and resource only thread.

If you want to post a thread listing all the custom turkey call makers and their contact info for information purposes that's fine by us as well. We'll even make it a sticky.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 3, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> So in other words, the suggestions we've made will never happen...





elfiii said:


> Don't you know we now live in a "Victim" society and everybody is a victim? It's always somebody else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like "No" would have been a lot easier answer...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 3, 2013)

PaulD said:


> You are correct GP, and in case anyone didn't get the point just then, that means this discussion is over.



The thread is still open so post/flame away. We accommodate when we can. We don't when we can't.


----------



## pnome (Apr 3, 2013)

Seems like the same ole' place to me.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 3, 2013)

elfiii said:


> The thread is still open so post/flame away. We accommodate when we can. We don't when we can't.



Kinda like dealing with Mamma or daddy, after you get told "No!" and you keep talking...you're just complaining then, it doesn't do any good.


----------



## GADAWGS (Apr 3, 2013)

I was not going to chime in here, but figured, why not!
I have been a member here for many years, and enjoyed most of it. I do not participate as much, but thats my choice. I love reading the posts from first timers who get their first turkey, and more times than not, I respond to them. I do not reply to posts where there is negativity, I do that for a living, I do not want that in my personal life. Have I noticed the change that everyone else has eluded to? YEP!! Is their an easy fix, NOPE!! I too miss the days of the older and more experienced guys getting on here and offering advice. But guess what?! Time for others to step up to the plate on that. For the most part I applaud the jobs the moderators have done, even though I may not agree with some of the decisions. 
And as far as some of the things that people are also voicing concerns about, there are many rookie hunters here who ask questions or post up things that are obviously not well thought out. I come from the old school of hard knocks. When I make a mistake and someone points that out to me, I dont cry to anyone, I own up to it and appreciate the critique and move on. Some on here feel it is their place to protect us from ourselves, when if given a chance, we might just be able to handle critiques and learn. As long as it isnt a personal attack, then where is the harm?
As a call maker, first, thank you to those who have voiced their complaints about moving us to a place that very few even knows exists. Why it couldnt be  sub forum on this page instead of the hobby section is one of those decisions that I do not agree with. But this is not my site, so leave it in obscurity, thats up to the mods I guess. And the reasons to move the call makers out here, I must have missed something that was happening, or, I must be guilty of doing whatever it was. If that is the case, I apologize. But this needs to be understood as well, I make calls, calls that I would love for everyone to know about and have in their vests. And I have been steadily improving the sound and looks of my calls for many years now, and am proud of what they have become. It is a little aggravating to have to post them in never never land, knowing that very few people will see them. gaswamp mentioned other sites, the thing about those sites is, they are turkey specific sites, targeting turkey huners specifically. This site caters to a large spectrum of people. elfii posted a link to the call makers section, in all honesty, how many of you even knew it was there?
I know how hard it is to be a moderator, I am the administrator for another website, it can be a pain in the posterior. But one thing I do know from doing that thankless job for many years now, I listen to those who make the site what it is and act accordingly


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 3, 2013)

There used to be a sticky where the call makers could post their information and people could go to that sticky to find any call maker they were looking for! You have one Call Maker that is in all three of Earl Mickle's books that does not even have an e-mail or access to the internet! And I tell you this, he is responsible for the numerous turkey's that have been caught and transported to other locations in GA as well as other States. This is a part of the History of Turkey Hunting in GA. Woody, was all about preserving the History of this sport! I know! I spoke to him a couple of times and had PM's sent to me from him when I asked questions on certain things that may have been to advanced for some of the Members here! The Call Makers were part of the Turkey Forum! It is part of Turkey History! Woody was all about History! This is why it was created so that History can be preserved on the Internet! People used to come here from all over the US and other Countries for information! It is here for people to learn from, such as Ryan has stated!

Me, I am here and I look and read a lot. I sat all night last night reading this thread on how to make this Forum a better place! I have never received a violation here that I know of! I am a Police Officer and have been for 23 Years. I have to see both sides of everything all the time! I have seen things go on here and had complaints told to me since I have been here about this person and that person. I take that and put it in the back of my mind and I make my own judgement of people! I am and have been in the Political eye since I began my career! It seems like the Politicians are not listening to what the Voters have asked for just like in our Government! Our 2nd Amendment Rights are being taken away little by little everyday! It seems the rights we as Members had here when the Founder was alive and active has slowly been changed as well! This Forum is nothing like it was when I joined! I have seen Moderators come and go! What ever the reason was, it was their choice. I have also reported some thing to different people and been told, by Moderators, that they can not do anything about that! It was a General Consensus made by one person! I have made friends on here and I have learned a lot from Members here. I enjoyed the First Meet and Greet at Mike's house! I made friends before and after that meeting! A lot of them I no longer see on here. I have moved around and I have had three different screen names. TrophyHunterNGa, BgDadyTrophyHunter, and the one you see now! I have learned a lot from people here on this forum. I have taught a lot of people here as well! It is a good place! I have posted many stories here and I will continue too because of the friends I have here. It keeps them informed of my health and activities!

I got in the Challenge Years ago! I knew there were people that talked a good game! But then again, when I lived in the middle of Turkey Country, GA, I have also told people when turkey's go to roost. Just by listening out my front door! I would talk with the people on my Team by telephone and get to know them. If they did not know much about turkey hunting, I would try and help them out and keep encouraging them to stay after it! I even took one Member to a Public Land spot that I have hunted for years. When we went, we walked in before daylight. I located the gobblers from previous trips years earlier. I knew where they were and always have been. When the first gobble rang out, this Member stopped in his tracks! I asked what was wrong? He told me that was the first time he had ever heard a gobble in the wild! We hunted and they started in and the hens took them away! As usual with henned up gobblers. When we got back to where we had met, this Member gets his hunting stuff to put it into his vehicle. He comes walking back with a beautiful black walnut box call. He hands it to me and tells me thank you! I told him that I did not deserve such a beautiful piece of art and he insisted that I take it! I asked him to sign it and he did. It is still put up and that memory is still with me to this day when I look at the call!

This is my Plead on this Forum! We will never be able to satisfy everyone. I have had to learn to listen and work with the Younger and more Streamlined Young People of today! It is a Stat driven world these days. Nothing like it was 20 or 30 years ago! But I have also asked the Younger Generation to be Open Minded and always willing to learn something from Someone, no matter of the experience that they have! I have taken Criticism as Constructive and not as someone putting me down! There is a Positive to every Negative! Either the glass is half full or it is half empty! I don't know if this will fall on Deaf Ears or not! There is a happy medium out there! The problem with Today's Generation is that if it is not what they want to hear, they tune you out as an Old Timer! But in the Same token, I have seen Old Timers pick at Newbies! Remember, it is a give and take! Just like a Marriage! Ask anyone who has been married for a long time if they have not had to give and take?

Elfii, you said something earlier about the Speeder that was caught because he was the only one that was stopped in the line of cars! I don't know if some of you remember that I was a Police Officer in Forsyth, GA and I worked the Interstate a lot! I would make plans for these types of Situations that you have mentioned because I was a Sgt. there! I have pulled two and three vehicles over at one time and issued them all tickets! I clocked all three! I personally take offense to that statement because Police Officers are usually put into the same category! The negative is always reported by the New Media and never the good that Officers do! I have been part of the Posse that lined up and called out speeds on different vehicles that came through my jurisdiction! I took that statement personal! Ask anyone from that Town about me and you will hear that they want me back! I wished I could come back but I have moved on in life with my Family! If I chose to do as the Younger Generation have been raised to do, I could just get a Divorce and come on back! It is not how I was raised and not what I choose to do! I have been divorced once and it tore my Family to pieces! I have all my eggs in this basket because I see what has happened in the past! I love my Wife more today than I did the day we got married! But I was Young once and Thought that I knew everything! Just as some people here are! I have two Grandchildren and five children between the two Marriages! I have not spoken with one of my Daughters in over 5 years! I have seen my two Grandchildren once! It is not what I want or how I was raised but I do know I love everyone of them the same! As a Moderator, you have to treat everyone the same and keep in mind why this place is here in the first place! I am speaking to the Old Timers as well as the Newbies! We can get along! If you don't like what someone says, move on! If you agree, comment! This place is a part of History in GA! Treat it that way and do not tear it down! Build it up so others can learn! If you don't like what someone said, take it to PM's and work it out! It is ok to agree to disagree!

This is just my 2 cents worth!
As always, Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## FalconsFan (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe how silly this has gotten. Grown men complaining about a free, voluntary forum. I take heart in the fact that the sun will still rise despite the absence of call makers, the departure of old school hunters, and the number of repeat threads.  This is all just for fun. Lets keep it in perspective and try to move forward in a positive manner.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 3, 2013)

FalconsFan said:


> Wow, I can't believe how silly this has gotten. Grown men complaining about a free, voluntary forum. I take heart in the fact that the sun will still rise despite the absence of call makers, the departure of old school hunters, and the number of repeat threads.  This is all just for fun. Lets keep it in perspective and try to move forward in a positive manner.



With all due respect, you've been a member less than a year and have 10 posts, only 2 of which are in the Turkey Forum. You can't possibly understand what we're talking about here.

We all have invested a lot into this forum. We're trying to stop it from circling the toilet bowl.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 3, 2013)

Mods, did my last post get deleted?


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 3, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> Mods, did my last post get deleted?





nhancedsvt said:


> With all due respect, you've been a member less than a year and have 10 posts, only 2 of which are in the Turkey Forum. You can't possibly understand what we're talking about here.




It basically said what Steven said above...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 3, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> Mods, did my last post get deleted?



Did you post something after your post at 9:53?


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 3, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Did you post something after your post at 9:53?



Yeah, I posted what you did right before you.  IDK, maybe I didn't hit 'submit.'  Weird.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 3, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> It basically said what Steven said above...





nhancedsvt said:


> Did you post something after your post at 9:53?



Nevermind, I see now. All of this discussion is falling on deaf ears it seems.


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 3, 2013)

FalconsFan said:


> Wow, I can't believe how silly this has gotten. Grown men complaining about a free, voluntary forum. I take heart in the fact that the sun will still rise despite the absence of call makers, the departure of old school hunters, and the number of repeat threads.  This is all just for fun. Lets keep it in perspective and try to move forward in a positive manner.



That would seem obvious, but some of these guys have been a part of this community for years, and it holds more value to them than just a "free , and voluntary forum".


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 3, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> Mods, did my last post get deleted?



Nothing was deleted Ryan, maybe you did as suggested below.



ryanwhit said:


> Yeah, I posted what you did right before you.  IDK, maybe I didn't hit 'submit.'  Weird.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 3, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nothing was deleted Ryan, maybe you did as suggested below.



10-4, must have.  I didn't think it would have been.


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 3, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Nevermind, I see now. All of this discussion is falling on deaf ears it seems.



Man.... they have already spoke their piece, and it seems clear to me, so as somebody suggested earlier.... it just complaining at this point. To be fair the mods didnt start this thread so it not exactly like they were asking for opinions. 

On a side note.... that is a pretty little pup you got there, what breed is that? and how does she do with geese?


----------



## David Parker (Apr 3, 2013)

When do we get to vote someone off the island?  

SURVIVORS READY!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 3, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Man.... they have already spoke their piece, and it seems clear to me, so as somebody suggested earlier.... it just complaining at this point. To be fair the mods didnt start this thread so it not exactly like they were asking for opinions.
> 
> On a side note.... that is a pretty little pup you got there, what breed is that? and how does she do with geese?



Lab. She's a good bit bigger now and will retrieve whatever I send her for. She hasn't had the opportunity at a goose yet, but she'd be fine.


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 3, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Lab. She's a good bit bigger now and will retrieve whatever I send her for. She hasn't had the opportunity at a goose yet, but she'd be fine.



Ok.... I guess it looked kinda like a long haired setter or something. Carry on...


----------



## ryano (Apr 3, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Ok.... I guess it looked kinda like a long haired setter or something. Carry on...



Shes a Alabammer backyard bred mutt with no titles in her pedigree...Those dogs will never make good hunters...Not even good "meat dogs".


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would say its a lot different than when I first joined in 2002. There are so many people coming and going its hard to get that "family" feeling like you used too. I will say this it isn't as easy to get banned as you might think. There's been several times I should've got the axe but thanks to a level headed mod, I was giving a chance to fix my mistake.


----------



## ryano (Apr 3, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I would say its a lot different than when I first joined in 2002. There are so many people coming and going its hard to get that "family" feeling like you used too.



Exactly. Im from the pre crash era as well. Back then, there were 20 - 30 people AT MOST logged on at any given time and the majority had met in person at one of the cookouts and were good friends.

That atmosphere cannot exist in a forum this large.  There are more people viewing this Turkey Talk forum right now than use to be logged on to this whole website at peak times.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 3, 2013)

cklem said:


> Agreed, I was an original Woodys member, the original mtn man, When hunting went to a competition rather than a good time with friends and family, when everyone started critisizing folks for what their idea of hunting was I left then, years ago, rejoined this forum the past year, It has definately gotten worse, But you guys shouldn't blame it on this forum, we have a new generation of hunters, who were taught how to hunt, and how hunting should be from tv shows, the old woodsmen out there are dying off, with a new competitive commercialized generation coming into the picture, the 2 worlds are colliding.



That is exactly what I was thinking.

I'm 35yrs old, been a member here since the very beginning.  

The only shows I remember when I was a kid were Orlando Wilson, Bill Dance, Hank Parker, and Roland Martin.

All fishing shows and all educational!!!!!

The crap on T.V now is ridiculous.......  Pimping products left and right and no TEACHING....  

I'm a business man, I understand why the shows are pimping products, etc...  It's to make money.  Pretty simple, but none of the shows I see are educational, bunch of shooters, no teachers.

Pretty sad..

All I can do is pass my woodsmanship skills down to my son and daughter if they want me too in the future.


----------



## trkyburns (Apr 3, 2013)

As one who used to post regularly in this forum and now only visits and reads occasionally, I will give my reason why.  Simply this - I have found a forum that I like better and I'm really too busy these days to keep up with more than one forum. I know that to be the case for some other former regulars here as well.  I still enjoy this forum and appreciate it for what it is, and was.  This was the first turkey forum I ever got involved in, except for a long-gone message board back in the mid '90's where I'm sure I, too, annoyed the heck out of the old timers. My take is this... Things change, forums get too big, members come and go, and sometimes they start their own forum (or have a vested interest).   It isn't necessarily anyone's fault here and it's not that this place is all that bad.  It's just a matter of competition creating other options for the consumer (user).  If the other place went away tomorrow, I'd be right back on here participating more.  I would hope some things could be improved upon though.


----------



## Covehnter (Apr 3, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I'm going to add my .02. If this is received the wrong way, well it may very well be my last post. We're mostly adults here so I hope this post can be taken as such.
> 
> I may not have been here as long as a lot of others, but I've been here going on 5 years now. For those that say things haven't changed, well that's just incorrect. This forum has taken a drastic turn downhill in just the last couple years. A lot of that probably has to do with the drastic increase in member numbers.
> 
> ...




^^ This


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 3, 2013)

Covehnter said:


> ^^ This



Here is another stone-cold killer that does not post here much anymore.  And he just told you why.

The turkey-fu is STRONG with this one.  Called in the finals in Nashville.  Has killed turkeys all over the country.  And shares his knowledge and insight on other forums these days.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Apr 4, 2013)

GSN and OG for me aswell these days
As far as GON love the magazine can careless for the forum


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 4, 2013)

gottabowhunt said:


> GSN and OG for me aswell these days
> As far as GON love the magazine can careless for the forum



Why are you here if you dont like the forum? 

I got on the GSN forum, it looked good to me, but despite all the complaints about this place (which I guess I have not been around long enough, because it seems like a good forum to me) being as this is the GON you just cant get that "local flavor" there, that being here offers.


----------



## Bo D (Apr 4, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Why are you here if you dont like the forum?
> 
> I got on the GSN forum, it looked good to me, but despite all the complaints about this place (which I guess I have not been around long enough, because it seems like a good forum to me) being as this is the GON you just cant get that "local flavor" there, that being here offers.



Because of comments like that Huck is why he is only here now like he said time to time.
Why do u feel u need to say "so why are you here"...seriously. Cuz the guy feels like it, its one of those "times" and it should be none your business.
Much less question him....period!!!


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 4, 2013)

Bo D said:


> Because of comments like that Huck is why he is only here now like he said time to time.
> Why do u feel u need to say "so why are you here"...seriously. Cuz the guy feels like it, its one of those "times" and it should be none your business.
> Much less question him....period!!!



    Man.... I wanted to retort, but you had to sum up your post with.... "period!!!".... shut me down. 



I do have advise for anybody with concerns to another person in their "business" (as you called it).... dont post said business in an open public forum.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Apr 4, 2013)

I have not been a member of this forum for very long and what time I have been a member I pretty much stay exclusively on the Turkey forum. So I can't speak to the quality of the forum compared to years past. But I can give my .02 cents on some on the complaints or observations. I don't really see where the mods control the conversations, it is up to the members to start meaningful and knowledgeable conversations not the mods. Additionally, I think many members don't use the search button, while perhaps lazy, because they feel they have something extra to add to the conversation or their situation is slightly different. *I mean if nobody started a conversation that hasn't been started, this forum would cease to exist.  * But I do agree with some that many people do want the easy answer without working. 

Also I think there are experienced hunters willing to help newbie, although it is usually through the use of PM. However, the lack of help may stem from the sudden boom, in the number of turkey hunters. I'm only 26 years old and have only been hunting turkeys since I was 15, but in that 11 years the number of turkey hunters has grown exponentially. So that has a big factor on all the above.


----------



## MKW (Apr 4, 2013)

I still enjoy this forum more than GSN and I have no use, at all, for OG.

Mike


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 4, 2013)

Its funny that back in late 2001 when we had only been around for 6 months or so folks complained that it just wasnt the same and most blamed it on the growth or the new breed of folks coming through.  Has been that way at least yearly if not monthly and sometimes daily ever since.

I cant count how many times back in the old days (real old days) when Woody and I would have the conversation about this place not being for everybody and I have to admit that still hasnt changed.

this place aint for everybody.

all that being said...yep its changed and yep it continues to change and nope many arent gonna be happy no matter if it changes for the good or the bad.

I am not here nearly as much as I was back when I was the bad guy here and before ol woodrow passed, but still get knowledge and insight and enjoyment from these forums.  

just gotta wade thru the garbage...just like I did back in the old days.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Its funny that back in late 2001 when we had only been around for 6 months or so folks complained that it just wasnt the same and most blamed it on the growth or the new breed of folks coming through.  Has been that way at least yearly if not monthly and sometimes daily every since.
> 
> I cant count how many times back in the old days (real old days) when Woody and I would have the conversation about this place not being for everybody and I have to admit that still hasnt changed.
> 
> ...





Thank you, JT.


----------



## rfeltman41 (Apr 4, 2013)

Like Huck said, I enjoy the local flair. I grew up in the Georgia woods with my dad, and if all things go as planned my two boys will also. I love coming here and reading of local success wether it be local call makers being successful at something they love doing, people having success in areas that I am familiar with or just reading great stories about GA, my home. I can't get that on OG or GSN. Just not the same to me reading about some guy in Texas killing a big gobbler as it is reading about a member of our forum dropping his first one in our beautiful state.  I'm passionate about our great state and the resources it has to offer. Like everything else this forum is not perfect but it is far from bad.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 4, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Why are you here if you dont like the forum?
> 
> I got on the GSN forum, it looked good to me, but despite all the complaints about this place (which I guess I have not been around long enough, because it seems like a good forum to me) being as this is the GON you just cant get that "local flavor" there, that being here offers.





Bo D said:


> Because of comments like that Huck is why he is only here now like he said time to time.
> Why do u feel u need to say "so why are you here"...seriously. Cuz the guy feels like it, its one of those "times" and it should be none your business.
> Much less question him....period!!!



Huck asks a legitimate question about a post made in an open forum on the Internet where millions of people can access an question it.  

Huck's post is questioned by someone who questions his need to question the previous post and suggests that it is none of his business.  Pot meet kettle.

To Huck's credit he speaks for himself and does not take it upon himself to speak for someone else.


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Apr 4, 2013)

How long can a rocket scientist discuss rocket science to a guy who builds model rockets on saturdays?????? I ve only been a member for a few months and i cant seem to get in much good discusion here.


----------



## Brad (Apr 4, 2013)

All I can say is if you think this place is overmoderated try og for one day. You'll appreciate it here more.


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 4, 2013)

HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL said:


> How long can a rocket scientist discuss rocket science to a guy who builds model rockets on saturdays?????? I ve only been a member for a few months and i cant seem to get in much good discusion here.



Its because you name is "HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL"..... more people are looking to talk to a guy named "HAVE LAND, COME ON UP"....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Its because you name is "HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL"..... more people are looking to talk to a guy named "HAVE LAND, COME ON UP"....



Where is this land I may be interrested in being your friend!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 5, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Its funny that back in late 2001 when we had only been around for 6 months or so folks complained that it just wasnt the same and most blamed it on the growth or the new breed of folks coming through.  Has been that way at least yearly if not monthly and sometimes daily ever since.
> 
> I cant count how many times back in the old days (real old days) when Woody and I would have the conversation about this place not being for everybody and I have to admit that still hasnt changed.
> 
> ...



For old times sake...

Idiot


Sincerely,
Gatorb


----------



## spydermon (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^  now theres the man that kept it going...ol cricket


----------



## JWT (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm only here for the pics, if I have to learn how to hunt from the net , I'm in bad shape, really!!


----------



## Gadget (Apr 5, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I've been a member for a very long time as well and I, along with many many others who used to frequent this area disagree in a big way.
> 
> The difference in this particular part of the forums is drastic IMO and the lack of a presence of many others speaks volumes as to what they think.




You are correct.


I've been here since the very very beginning, think I was #31 to ever join the forum, was called the GON Webboard originally, you used your full name to log on, were no aliases, you knew exactly who everyone was, and the number next to your name was chronological to when you joined. Over that time I've had offers to moderate and even to take over the entire forum, I declined, after having been involved with other websites and forums I realized long ago it was not worth my time. Seen this place go through a lot of changes over the last 18yrs, but what has happened recently is by far the worst, don't think it will ever recover, too many things have changed.


edit........

Went back and read most of the posts, a lot of people made some good points, there's many factors involved that have had a cumulative effect.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> For old times sake...
> 
> Idiot
> 
> ...



thats my boy 



Gadget said:


> You are correct.
> 
> 
> I've been here since the very very beginning, think I was #31 to ever join the forum, was called the GON Webboard originally, you used your full name to log on, were no aliases, you knew exactly who everyone was, and the number next to your name was chronological to when you joined. Over that time I've had offers to moderate and even to take over the entire forum, I declined, after having been involved with other websites and forums I realized long ago it was not worth my time. Seen this place go through a lot of changes over the last 18yrs, but what has happened recently is by far the worst, don't think it will ever recover, too many things have changed.



the old gon webboard acually had nothing to do with woodys campfire creation, back I was there with ya back in its infant days in the late 90's.  I am thankful back for back in 04 when GON took over the bills and server space here cause we were a few days from shutting it down here.

man what a clunky old thing that was...but we thought we were on top of the world to have information at hand even if it was very very very slow getting it


----------



## Gadget (Apr 5, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> thats my boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I remember, although it's a little blurry..... I was one of the few who were contributing money to help keep it running.

For years I remember reading every single post, and responded to most of them.


----------



## chambers270 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been a member since 2005, although I did visit the deer hunting forum on a regular basis, I did not turkey hunt until about 5 years ago. With that being said I have had plenty of helpful advice, met some nice people and have more than one friend that I have met on GON. I have one that I consider a good friend that I have been fortunate enough to share many hunting memories with. I also have learned and interacted a great deal with other members on the fresh and saltwater fishing forum.

Like Turkeys, I only really started duck hunting about 3 years ago. Last season I posted a specific question about a WMA and had three different hunters talk to me via PM to give me specific information and locations. Now that is something I would never have expected from an internet forum.

I have met some nice folks on this forum as well; I have learned some interesting facts and tactics to aid in the pursuit of these birds that we all chase every spring.

In all I would have to say that this place has changed very little, it is just hunters (along with the entire world) that are slowly turning towards attacking people for no reason, not congratulating people for a job well done and not answering real questions with real answers. If we want to see this place reach its best potential, then we that really care have to offer good insight to the "new or young crowd" who think that it has to be a record animal to say good job. Lastly, I think our moderators do a great job, in all this time and 2,892 posts I have only had a mod pm me one time on a post and it was my oversight. If it takes three problems to get banned, maybe that person was a little too hardheaded to enjoy a free forum that is and was designed to be family friendly.


----------



## David Parker (Apr 5, 2013)

I thought this was a forum for PETA sympathizers.  

Boy do I have egg on my face.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I know this place has changed some.  And I'm not one of the old guys here.  And I admit there are a lot of rules here to keep up on.  Too many in my opinion, but that's to be expected with as many members.  I have even received and infraction for not knowing a rule in the for sale forum I believe.  I still don't know all the rules, nor do I care to read them all.  I just try and use some common sense.  But one thing is for sure and this thread here will prove my point.  You can't really talk bad about the mods here.  If that was the case, this thread would have been deleted about as fast as it took it to post here.  On most forums, this would have done got the plug from minutes after it was posted.  So that should show folks what kind of people that are in fact running the turkey forum and other forums I'm sure as well.  All have been fair to me.  I have even had some help me stay out of trouble with great advice from time to time.  You can't beat that.  I have been a 2nd in command on a gun forum along time ago.  It's not an easy task, nor would I want the hassle again.  Just passing that on the next time anyone wants to make these guys life miserable.  Trust me they don't need anymore help than what they are already getting.  It ain't no cake walk.


----------



## JLow10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Being a new member it sounds such that we are being blamed somehow for your friends leaving this forum.  I personally enjoy the forum and what it brings to the sport.  Can things get heated at times?  Certainly!  Anytime people are discussing something they are passionate things get heated.  It sounds a little childish to get mad at someone for posting a question that someone answered two years ago.  Although i agree that posting the same question that someone just posted us easily fixed by scrolling down.  I personally dont ask a whole lot of questions because i have seasoned hunters that i hunt with so if i dont know something i usually ask them.  It sounds to me the problem is the same problem that we have with the rest of the things in this world!  Old or new people seem to complain about things rather than help to make it better!  Rules have to be put in place because people cant respect others and its a shame that something this simple has to be policed but it was it is bc some people have no cooth!  Just my two cents!


----------



## Gaswamp (May 6, 2014)

Gadget said:


> Yes I remember, although it's a little blurry..... I was one of the few who were contributing money to help keep it running.
> 
> For years I remember reading every single post, and responded to most of them.



I remember those days.


----------



## Gator8em (May 7, 2014)

I think this place is awesome. I do more stalking than I do talking but find it funny, informative and a great way to talk to like minded people. There is always going to be bad apples and thats half the fun.


----------



## The mtn man (May 7, 2014)

Gator8em said:


> I think this place is awesome. I do more stalking than I do talking but find it funny, informative and a great way to talk to like minded people. There is always going to be bad apples and thats half the fun.



This is how I feel, I think the mods are fine too, I got hand slapped once in the deer hunting forum, but deserved it. I see that it has changed as I said before, but the whole world changes everyday. When I joined the original woodys forum, my son was in diapers, now he's a turkey killer. I taught him my way of turkey hunting but he's lazier than I am plain and simple,I still love him, and I know he can kill turkeys however he chooses. I agree there are some stupid questions on this forum, but we don't have to answer them. I enjoy reading someones success story, or seeing their pics. I don't enjoy the holier than thou attitude though. Just because someone and there friends say their the best turkey hunter in the world don't make it so. I hope the ones that like to beat there chest and put down the others find a forum they really like.


----------



## gobble157 (May 8, 2014)

In the past I would post long stories with pics and places I hunted all over the country. Frankly, I just don't have the time between work, family, and turkey travel. Don't get me wrong I'll write a season recap with short paragraphs on when, where, and how I killed. 

To be honest, many of the guys I've met on here I keep up with during the season without the use of any of the forums. Most of the guys chasing the US Super Slam network on a weekly basis. I love chasing turkeys and at the end of the day if I have enough energy to post on a forum I either killed early or I'm deathly sick. This season I've walked over 80 miles all over the northwest. I put in countless hours scouting and it totally pays off in the end. 

It's like anything else you do in life...give it all you got and never give up...the rewards will be plentiful if you apply this to your turkey hunting. 

Good luck!


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 9, 2014)

I've crept around her for 5 yrs now. Don't post much ,just read and learn.  I've found it very informative and best part is that's local. I understand the slam and all that but it's like the hunting shows. I surf till I find something southern. 
I will say I usually log off when the bickering and complaining starts.
Ain't got time for it.


----------

